# current soundtrack



## Erik

what are you listening to right now?
I've been listening to Korpiklaani (austrian folk/heavy metal)
and Me First & the Gimme Gimmes (punk cover band) doing remakes of classic country songs.  ("I'm so lonesome I could cry" - done fast, loud, and with bagpipes in the background is hard to imagine, but surprisingly good - and then there's thier uptempo version og "Goodbye Earl")


----------



## Cool Rider

Christina Aguilera-Beautiful


----------



## Galvatron

queen-fat bottomed girls

playing as i hit this thread.


----------



## Cool Rider

*Christina* *Aguilera* - Candyman


----------



## Erik

pink floyd -- brain damage - which is kinda how I feel today...


----------



## Erik

The Pogues - Hell's ditch
(not their best)


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mona McCall - Memory Number One


----------



## Doc

AC/DC  Hells Bells


----------



## pirate_girl

This


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> AC/DC Hells Bells


 
Good one Greg!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk

Think I'll listen to it now..


----------



## pirate_girl

*U2~ One*


----------



## pirate_girl

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kTzn-0I916s


----------



## pirate_girl

*KISS-Psycho Circus*


----------



## pirate_girl

*THE Greatest rock song, ever.. IMHO*


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QUvD4mDvo0[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csTmQja1m9w"]YouTube - Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Alive[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IQLg0auZfQ"]YouTube - Sarah McLachlan - Possession[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7DFG0dJpII"]YouTube - red light special by nece[/ame]


----------



## Erik

Orange Blossom Special - by the man in black.


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> Orange Blossom Special - by the man in black.


While I'm not a real fan of country, I do like Johnny Cash, go figure lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsUM7V6Ku_8&feature=related"]YouTube - Highwayman - Johnny Cash (the highwaymen)[/ame]

I liked this one he did with the others...


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!!
pay no attention to the video..
I LOVE the song.. finally found the only good link on youtube...
First heard this song when I was 14 and it's stuck with me all these years!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZDFPPhH7wg"]YouTube - April Wine - I'm On Fire For You Baby[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

My gosh I am so addicted to this song..
It's old/NEW Tom Petty.. good guitar sound.
I think I may buy the CD.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqb5Vllh9K4"]YouTube - Mudcrutch - Scare Easy[/ame]


----------



## urednecku

I always have to listen those d%^$ cartons. Ya know, with 2 kids in the house........ARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGG!!






BUT, I do love the kids.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hret5ec95uk&feature=related"]YouTube - DAVID GATES - Suite: Clouds, Rain[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g9hdbQewjU"]YouTube - Tiny Dancer[/ame]


----------



## EastTexFrank

Some good ones there but the greatest rock & roll album ever, without doubt ... Bat out of Hell!!!!!


----------



## Erik

Watched "Across the Universe" tonight - now I have the soundtrack stuck in my head.


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> Watched "Across the Universe" tonight - now I have the soundtrack stuck in my head.



This one?

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=f3HLdAhLZyc"]YouTube - Across The Universe ~ Across the Universe Soundtrack[/ame]


----------



## Erik

among others - and it wouldn't be so bad if they played consecutively instead of concurrently...  although I thought it was kind of cool they had Joe Cocker in 3 different costumes singing on "come together".


----------



## pirate_girl

Joe Cocker doing Come Together?
I like him and I LOVE The Beatles version, but once I heard Aerosmith do it, well....

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=ER7hKSG9Ms0&feature=related"]YouTube - Aerosmith-come together[/ame]


----------



## Erik

yeah, I like the aerosmith version, too - even if it is off the Bee Gee's Sgt Pepper soundtrack...  (I also *really* like the Steve Martin version of Maxwell's Silver hammer)


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> yeah, I like the aerosmith version, too - even if it is off the *Bee Gee's Sgt Pepper soundtrack*...  (I also *really* like the Steve Martin version of Maxwell's Silver hammer)


HA!!!!!!!!!
I was addicted to that movie!!
I wish I could find the clip of "Stawberry"- doing Stawberry Fields Forever.


----------



## Bobcat

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfiEWw2eKhA"]YouTube - 18)SGT. PEPPER'S LHCB:SANDY FARINA-Strawberry Fields Forever[/ame]




http://www.fretlesspm.com/females/sandy.html


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ Awwww thank you Bob..


----------



## Erik

oh, yeah - and Tiny Dancer is one of my all time favorite songs.
It always makes me think of Bailey Quarters...


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=H1OvDkc2hI0"]YouTube - Jazzman[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=fPraP2HV8Jo"]YouTube - Debated - Wild Horses (Piano Acoustic Rolling Stones Cover)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=zeZwl_Thr9g&feature=related"]YouTube - Come To My Window[/ame]






 
hehe


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=pieI3ctfMfM"]YouTube - The Cult's "She Sells Sanctuary"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=zP5M2ZRinU8"]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - Come A Little Closer[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=cv3se6iiuYk"]YouTube - Styx - Lorelei[/ame]
hmmmmmm where is he?
BOBCAT?! wake up!!


----------



## nixon

Right now , Edwin McCain 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0hvOdYVTG0"]YouTube - Edwin McCain - I'll Be[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=6MGXNb27QeA"]YouTube - Peter Frampton "Lines On My Face"  from "Live In Detroit"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Right now , Edwin McCain
> YouTube - Edwin McCain - I'll Be



I LOVE that song Nixon!


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> I LOVE that song Nixon!



I do as well. I wish I could find His "Let them In " song on Utube .


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=5LvyXHOOX7g"]YouTube - Jewel and Edwin McCain - Let Them In (Prayer To St. Peter)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube - Jewel and Edwin McCain - Let Them In (Prayer To St. Peter)



That's a darned  good cover of a Great song .Listening to either of them Mist Me up .


----------



## pirate_girl

Well thanks Nixon, it was the best I could do.. 






Anyway...............

[ame="http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=N-q1x55jbbc"]YouTube - Carly Simon- The Right Thing to Do[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I'll add another McCain song.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4UIbT5F3yQ"]YouTube - Edwin McCain-Could not ask for more[/ame]
And Honest to god, I wish I could have written this for Jan , My wife .


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ that is a sweet song Nixon!
Hugs to Jan


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRBD9N4VUs"]YouTube - Tears for Fears - Advice for the Young at Heart[/ame]


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube - Tears for Fears - Advice for the Young at Heart



My favorite Tears for fears song is this ...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1OduoZAUeM"]YouTube - tears for fears - shout (1984)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=iGMWBnpkuFE"]YouTube - Tears for Fears - Famous Last Words[/ame]

I was nuts about them Nixon, still am I suppose..


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> I was nuts about them Nixon, still am I suppose..



This is one song that I've always Loved . The video just adds to it . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMWXyEHoN88"]YouTube - A-ha - Take On Me[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YwvQTuCpFs&feature=related"]Dancing Barefoot~U2[/ame]


----------



## Erik

Kyrie - Mr. Mr.


----------



## Bobcat

I wish she  had done less Neil Giraldo stuff and more of this stuff. . .

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHybmrCSOHw"]YouTube - Pat Benatar - Shooting Star[/ame]

Vivaldi - Rock & Roll 1725!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dct8n7y2Y4"]YouTube - Nigel Kennedy, Vivaldi´s Summer - III Presto[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Bobcat , Vivaldi ! that was great. Here's my favorite .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50lmd0ngwPc"]YouTube - Mutter/Karajan - Vivaldi - Spring mov1: Allegro[/ame]


----------



## Bobcat

I hope the neighbors don't think I have this cranked too loud for 0345...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glAPFCKiB6g"]YouTube - Heartbreaker  -  Pat Benatar  (HQ Audio)[/ame]


I wore out the cassette tape of this album when I was a young GI out on the Aleutians.


----------



## pirate_girl

^^^ I hope MY neighbors don't think I have this cranked too loud at 1:19am LOL!
Good one Bob!


----------



## BigAl RIP

"The Seven Snots" playing 

 DIg that booger!!


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> "The Seven Snots" playing
> 
> DIg that booger!!



Don't know if I know that one Big Al, could ya hum a few lines?


----------



## pirate_girl

Love the song.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxgC-uBw1K0&feature=related"]YouTube - Charlize Theron Montage : Marshall Tucker  : Can't You See[/ame]


----------



## Bobcat

What song?


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> What song?


Ha!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83Nj9-CrzwE"]The Eagles~ I Can't Tell You Why[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3YVil3Ajjs"]Eva Cassidy~ Fields Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5rVgxmekeM&feature=related"]The Corrs~ Little Wing[/ame]


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I really like the Corrs and not just because theyre hot. 


Heres a little ditty I enjoy.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHPTHP4dihA"]YouTube - The Blower's Daughter[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ that's a gorgeous song Sushi.. wow..


----------



## Erik

cowboy junkies: Witches


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> cowboy junkies: Witches



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r85jWtsKLoQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Cowboy Junkies - Angel Mine[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok, call me a nerd!!!!
I happen to love these two songs....

[ame="http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=uuY0ux8So_4"]YouTube - Jonathan King - Everyone's Gone To The Moon[/ame]

[ame="http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=Q38Wo8PdgRU&feature=related"]YouTube - Disney Girls - Captain & Tennille[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUOrLe4vlY"]YouTube - Broken - Seether and Amy Lee[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5rVgxmekeM"]YouTube - The Corrs - Little Wing (Unplugged)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3N-fFV-f3Q"]YouTube - Tears for Fears - Swords and Knives[/ame]


----------



## nixon

That's all nice stuff PG . But this is the best !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a28EBGEkCs"]YouTube - Slim Whitman indian love call[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

For God's sakes Nixon!!
Turn that shit down I was trying to sleep here!!!

Noooooooooooooooooooo not Slim Whitman!!!


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> For God's sakes Nixon!!
> Turn that shit down I was trying to sleep here!!!
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooo not Slim Whitman!!!



Darn , I'm crushed that You found it not to Your liking . I was going to save this
just in case You went wild over Him . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv8vrN2W6zE"]YouTube - Slim Whitman - Rose Marie[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
Paybacks are indeed a bitch.. hmmmmmmm just you wait buddy, just youuuuuu wait!!
LOL!!


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
> Paybacks are indeed a bitch.. hmmmmmmm just you wait buddy, just youuuuuu wait!!
> LOL!!



How about this peace offering ? 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaPnOASOWIU"]YouTube - Dobie Gray. Drift away[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

That's lovely. I love that song.. however, you're still going to get it.


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> That's lovely. I love that song.. however, you're still going to get it.



Well ,Hell ! If I'm going to get it in the neck .... I Hope that You enjoy this 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EebObs-vC0"]YouTube - Billy Ray Cyrus - Achy Breaky Heart[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey Nixxxxxxxxxon!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZT4owFcD4M"]YouTube - Popcorn Video[/ame]


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Hey Nixxxxxxxxxon!!!
> Very Nice ! almost as good as this .
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU-jBFzXl0"]YouTube - Tiny Tim[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

OMGGGGGGGGG!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDVhB0jGP7I"]YouTube - Those were the days[/ame]


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube - Those were the days



She makes Me want to find My old 8 track tapes . She was special wasn't She ? 
But then so was this Lady .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw07CDid0JM"]YouTube - Downtown  by  Mrs.  Miller[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok, I am now cramming sporks in my ears, thank youuuuuu!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLMRQRH3S1k&feature=related"]YouTube - Melanie Safka-Brand New Key　[/ame]


----------



## lilnixon

pirate_girl said:


> hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok, I am now cramming sporks in my ears, thank youuuuuu!!!



What is a SPORKS?


----------



## nixon

lilnixon said:


> What is a SPORKS?



You know , those little plastic spoons that have tines like a fork . Just like the ones We keep to impress company


----------



## pirate_girl

lilnixon said:


> What is a SPORKS?


Those spoon/fork things Jan


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> You know , those little plastic spoons that have tines like a fork . Just like the ones We keep to impress company



NOW THAT IS FUNNY!!


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube - Melanie Safka-Brand New Key



You win !!!! I surrender . She sounded like a bag of scalded cats .


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube - Melanie Safka-Brand New Key


Call me crazy but I love this song!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5yt6gcLtsw&feature=related"]YouTube - Old Man-Neil Young[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkMfiBVAZfQ"]YouTube - FLEETWOOD MAC (the chain) put your headphones on[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaEEj4J4ydY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaEEj4J4ydY[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Great stuff ! especially the Fleetwood Mac . If You like their Music see if You can find anything by Buckingham and Nicks . A lot of the the songs are the same ,but done on acoustical guitars .  I also like this song from Cat Stevens .

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jek6iP6AuAQ"]YouTube - cat stevens[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh yeah!!
That's another good one Nixon..


----------



## nixon

Here's a sample of what I was talking about as far as Buckingham and Nicks .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNrrrCCTdA"]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Landslide[/ame]


----------



## Erik

nixon said:


> Great stuff ! especially the Fleetwood Mac . If You like their Music see if You can find anything by Buckingham and Nicks . A lot of the the songs are the same ,but done on acoustical guitars .  I also like this song from Cat Stevens .
> 
> YouTube - cat stevens


I always liked "Go Insane" by Lindsay Buckingham.
and "our house" by madness.
and "Mama We're all Crazy Now" by Quiet Riot... 
(hmmm... I'm beginning to see a pattern here)


----------



## pirate_girl

Now Nixon, you know I love Landslide.
Reminds me of me and my Dad....


----------



## nixon

Here's another tune from the Way Back Machine that I always loved .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6pphVs8bF0"]YouTube - Crosby Stills & Nash - Teach Your Children[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6BzTCQ6Nqo"]YouTube - After the Goldrush A Cappella[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Back in the day ,so to speak ,I liked this song . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nuiIqMQ4sA"]YouTube - Time has come today -The Chambers Brothers[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I still like it ya cuckoo...


----------



## nixon

Kind of a change of pace . But this song is just so great .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_78cdmMR0s"]YouTube - My Father's Son - Ricky Skaggs[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I've currently got this on in the background .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ9qWpa2rIg"]YouTube - Bach - Brandenburg Concertos No.3 - i: Allegro Moderato[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

That's beautiful John...
I however have....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lS9rEGmy0w"]YouTube - kiss  she   from the midnight special  1975[/ame]


... must be the cider....


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> That's beautiful John...
> I however have....
> YouTube - kiss  she   from the midnight special  1975
> 
> 
> ... must be the cider....



That's some pretty much Head banging music ! But while You're in the mood .How about this ?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yGCHPmfqT0"]YouTube - Aerosmith -- Sweet Emotion[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

Hey John.. you must have read my mind.
Aerosmith are coming to the area on tour.
Myself and some friends are getting tickets.
God I can't wait!
It's been YEARS since I've seen them live.. weeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxElav2tDgQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Crosby,Stills & Nash-Southern Cross[/ame]


Found it Nixon!!!


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube - Crosby,Stills & Nash-Southern Cross
> 
> 
> Found it Nixon!!!



Thank You ! What a lovely song that is !


----------



## pirate_girl

All silliness aside for now...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT0bzfSTWg0"]YouTube - Theory of a deadman Santa monica / with lyrics[/ame]

Great song, IMO...


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> All silliness aside for now...
> 
> 
> YouTube - Theory of a deadman Santa monica / with lyrics
> 
> Great song, IMO...



Yep , great song. But a bit dark for Me . I like things like this ....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wpPk8qk3uQ"]YouTube - Pachelbel's canon in D Major - Very nice version[/ame]
I can just put My feet up ,and relax to it .


----------



## nixon

Mind You,that I also love this music .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n9hbYwZZqk"]YouTube - Wild celtic bagpipe piece[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvIqSe95fkI"]YouTube - Masons Apron on the Bagpipes[/ame]


----------



## lilnixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IK90Ys2LhSo"]YouTube - Wizards of Winter[/ame]

This is a good one. I love it.


----------



## lilnixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH7sg3UjVIQ"]YouTube - Celtic Woman - A New Journey - Dulaman[/ame]


----------



## lilnixon

These are amazing

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfO6JpR5Ip8&feature=related"]YouTube - Celtic Woman - the Voice[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfO6JpR5Ip8&feature=related"]YouTube - Celtic Woman - the Voice[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNWgTmkbgtw&feature=related"]YouTube - Celtic Woman - Someday[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Great stuff there , Jan !
I'd like to add this ...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJJmVMhKHko"]YouTube - 9/11: In The Arms of the Angels[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2UTwrmGO7Q"]YouTube - Sinead O'Connor - Sacrifice[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Salsa muy sabrosa!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LIryTkgw7M"]YouTube - Maná -  el rey tiburon[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

gee willikers Sam!
That's certainly different lol


----------



## jpr62902

Calliente en Espanol ........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr7Hcfgbu9U"]YouTube - Ella (Amor a Primera Vista)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Mas Musica Tropicosa:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzcpjSdh9w4"]YouTube - Tiempo Libre - Manos Pa'rriba (Hands in the Air)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

jpr62902 said:


> Mas Musica Tropicosa:
> 
> YouTube - Tiempo Libre - Manos Pa'rriba (Hands in the Air)



Good stuff there ! 
But I just finished listening to this . For whatever reason I like this a lot .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSKL5E3zSjs"]YouTube - "The RIde of the Valkyries" from Die Walkure[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bravo Nixon!!


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Bravo Nixon!!



Yep I love that music . My only problem is that when I play it , I don't think of Apocalypse Now .... I keep hearing Elmer Fudd singing Kill the Rabbit


----------



## pirate_girl

That's not what I think when I hear it...


----------



## pirate_girl

This is fantastic!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSy8j5CnNLw&feature=related"]YouTube - Richard Clayderman - Para Elisa ( Beethoven)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mguzKze1sYo"]YouTube - MASON WILLIAMS CLASSICAL GAS[/ame]


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube - MASON WILLIAMS CLASSICAL GAS



Thank You ! those were both beautiful songs !
I hope that any one the clicks here will enjoy this as well 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDtcidMR_6I"]YouTube - The3tenors-Carreras-Domingo-Pavarotti--Nessun Dorma[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Pavarotti's voice makes the little hair stand up on my arms. 
Great Nixon!!!


----------



## Galvatron

speaks for itself....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otuCPqrGd0Q"]YouTube - METALLICA - Enter sandman live[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

Galvie!!!!! that is not music it's racket!


----------



## pirate_girl

Second part of this tune is the best part...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPkwm8a1kBU"]YouTube - Peter Frampton - Do you feel like we do Part 2[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

American Woman said:


> Galvie!!!!! that is not music it's racket!



maybe you need ear drops


----------



## American Woman

Galvatron said:


> maybe you need ear drops


I do now! Ear plugs are more like it


----------



## American Woman

Galvie got me in this sentimental mood today.....This is very special to me....it's a piece of music I found in the drawer where Daddy and I were together when he died. I played this music night an day when he became unconscious. When he left, this music was playing. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaQW5jWMu8Y&feature=related"]YouTube - Indian Song[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J54D8tQbsjk"]YouTube - Seven Mary Three - Cumbersome (Video)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Chokes me up every time .....

Resto nella pace, mamma.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uYrmYXsujI"]YouTube - Pavarotti - Ave Maria - Schubert[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

I had to look the words up....It is a moving song.
Thanks


----------



## American Woman

Hey Sam, did you see this guy? I almost cried! He'll blow you away
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09SzPhLP6nE"]YouTube - Britain's Got Talent - Paul The Opera Singer[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Whoa.  So ironic.  I just saw my 1st opera back in June (Madame Butterfly) and didn't realize what I was missing.  Good post, AW.


----------



## American Woman

I TOLD you!!!! I watched that over and over, and each time was more emotional
He looks like a guy that is simple minded, and then...OMG!


----------



## jpr62902

Something a little lighter.

A la playa, Negra Modelo in hand, a caribbean breeze and the slight sting from the day's sunburn. Mmmmmmmmm .........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g2qorMEsqA"]YouTube - dejame entrar-carlos vives[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYfO-_V_htI"]YouTube - silver springs-fleetwood mac the dance 1997.wmv[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

I like the Caribbean Spanish breezy sound....much better than the Mexican Spanish sound here that I hear every time I come to red light


----------



## American Woman

That's a WHOLE LOT BETTER Pg than the last couple


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> That's a WHOLE LOT BETTER Pg than the last couple


haha!!
You mean you actually listened to them? 
Can't help it Cory.. I have a very wide taste in music.
All genres really, but my heart will forever be in rock and roll...
Anyway.......



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nnv6lVglnk&feature=related"]YouTube - Heart-Crazy On You[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Well then let's crank it up a notch .......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQF_984JOow"]YouTube - Ryan Shaw - "Do The 45"[/ame]


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> what are you listening to right now?
> I've been listening to Korpiklaani (austrian folk/heavy metal)
> and Me First & the Gimme Gimmes (punk cover band) doing remakes of classic country songs.  ("I'm so lonesome I could cry" - done fast, loud, and with bagpipes in the background is hard to imagine, but surprisingly good - and then there's thier uptempo version og "Goodbye Earl")




*Metallica, Wherever I May Roam!  

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2DI4Kq62gM&feature=related"]YouTube - Metallica - Wherever I May Roam (Woodstock '99)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow Sam!
Interesting tastes you have there!
FYI I am dancing in the chair here, and the dog is doing the weinerdog shuffle.. could be she wants a treat though, you know dogs .. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Now for something completely different...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlwLtDkcctc"]YouTube - Feeling Love ~ Paula Cole[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Holy Crap!!  I'm downloading that Paula Cole tune for my next "encounter."

And now......

James Paul McCartney

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQTuahD_QYo"]YouTube - Parlophone R-5200 Mono - Beatles - She's A Woman[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

I like y'all's  taste in music!


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Holy Crap!!  I'm downloading that Paula Cole tune for my next "encounter."



Inspiring, innit?


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Inspiring, innit?


 
Viagra ain't dat inspirin' .......


----------



## jpr62902

It's gettin' late, so .....

Total chic tune, but good golly, I like it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iUCh30tgDI"]YouTube - Leigh Nash - My Idea Of Heaven[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Another one that's a little insPirashone..

Good Golly!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpesjVtd9bs


----------



## jpr62902

Alright fine!  It ain't that late.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6C8buGnZDvU"]YouTube - Third Eye Blind- I Want You[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

LMAO!!!
Is this turning into the hottest song contest?
Ha! you won't win! lol


----------



## jpr62902

Given your posting time, you didn't listen to the whole song.  I'm in the lead.

By far.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFbDhbl3QPY"]YouTube - Duran Duran - Come Undone[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I did too!! LOL!!
BTW.. yes.. ^ that's a good one..
Edit: one CAN post while having clicked on a song link, like I am right now..


----------



## jpr62902

Clox a tickin' ........


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FGk63Fv7t4&feature=related


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24FT3u-lhg4"]YouTube - Billy Idol - Cradle Of Love[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

This is Hot! Y'all need a room, and you ain't hardly said anything.....That red light special was "wow"


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> This is Hot! Y'all need a room, and you ain't hardly said anything.....That red light special was "wow"


LOL!!


----------



## jpr62902

Yowza!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGkR8FXq1aQ"]YouTube - Jesse Cook- Fall at Your Feet[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXmlJQN5Pm8"]YouTube - Wicked Game[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

Wow, that was hot.....that girl's eye were like.....I don't know...but not human LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

Eeeeeeekkkkkkk!!

Mercy!!

*exits thread before getting banned* LOL!!!!!


----------



## American Woman

OMG!!!!!!! Such a catchy toon


----------



## American Woman

Come back PG it's yur turn!


----------



## jpr62902

That wouldn't be fair.  I deleted my "post."  Appropriate at 1:00 a.m., but not at other times.  Please return to your regularly scheduled programming .........


----------



## jpr62902

Good. Somebody saw (heard) it. Now I can go to bed. *yawns*

Goodnight all!


----------



## American Woman

You better ban yer self before they get to ya!  Cause I bet their coming


----------



## pirate_girl

I love the edit button


----------



## Galvatron

American Woman said:


> Hey Sam, did you see this guy? I almost cried! He'll blow you away
> YouTube - Britain's Got Talent - Paul The Opera Singer



Hey he only works for carphone warehouse here in the UK.....You should see what us self employed folk can do


----------



## jpr62902

This one's a good one.  He's singing about sending her flowers, wanting to meet her in his dreams .... So much more endearing en Espanol ......
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcxvZTSGesg"]YouTube - Fonseca Te mando Flores[/ame]

Great genre this vallenato stuff!


----------



## American Woman

Most of that music sounds the same to me no matter what they are saying....I like the idea of what he's saying but can't picture it with the music rhythm


----------



## American Woman

Galvatron said:


> Hey he only works for carphone warehouse here in the UK.....You should see what us self employed folk can do


Can you sing like this Galvi?


----------



## jpr62902

Mas vallenato.  Carlos Vives  "Let Me In"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HjyRHaBMXg&feature=related"]YouTube - Carlos Vives. Déjame entrar...[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

_I like the __Caribbean sound better
_


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ct5Yj6rclQ"]YouTube - Karla Bonoff. Someone To Lay Down Beside Me...Live[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Crap.  I just realized I posted the same tune twice (albeit different versions).  Mas musica tropicosa ..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaWjWDGc30Q"]YouTube - Hommage to Hector Lavoe[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-q1x55jbbc"]YouTube - Carly Simon- The Right Thing to Do[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Great tune, PG.  Gotta say, I was a little disarmed by "Carly's" starin' at me.  Perhaps it was a brisk fall day when they did the album photo shoot?


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Great tune, PG.  Gotta say, I was a little disarmed by "Carly's" starin' at me.  Perhaps it was a brisk fall day when they did the album photo shoot?


----------



## American Woman

jpr62902 said:


> Great tune, PG.  Gotta say, I was a little disarmed by "Carly's" starin' at me.  Perhaps it was a brisk fall day when they did the album photo shoot?


You noticed that?


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Great tune, PG.  Gotta say, I was a little disarmed by "Carly's" starin' at me.  Perhaps it was a brisk fall day when they did the album photo shoot?


It's not so much what you say, it's the WAY you word things..
My God I am in stitches here!!!!


----------



## jpr62902

New thread ..............


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QkzNLdSp0k&feature=related"]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

An old standby ...

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=precious+declaration&search_type=&aq=0&oq=precious+dec


----------



## jpr62902

Same album .....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AN7OAqsvmE"]YouTube - Collective Soul - Listen (Video)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Collective Soul?
Now we're talkin'!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pNHP2ET5zM&feature=related"]YouTube - Collective Soul - Heavy (Kingdom Heart series)[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

This is for Sam.....This guy's a training lawyer ...You could do this for a night job....what'ya think? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA2B5X0LhMY&feature=related


----------



## jpr62902

It's so funny you posted this, AW.  Last weekend I was at a huge party, and a few brews into it, everyone's dancin' around.  I was akin to Danny Terrio.

On meth.

Eating an eskimo pie.

No moon walking, though.


----------



## American Woman

jpr62902 said:


> It's so funny you posted this, AW.  Last weekend I was at a huge party, and a few brews into it, everyone's dancin' around.  I was akin to Danny Terrio.
> 
> On meth.
> 
> Eating an eskimo pie.
> 
> No moon walking, though.


Sounds like you were as big a smash!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0oUl_Jvk_0&feature=related"]YouTube - Julia Louis-Dreyfus "Elaine Dance"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKTnJEv516Q&feature=related"]YouTube - Addicted by Saving Abel[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

The cowboy carrying the little boy..... Now that was hot


----------



## pirate_girl

The entire song is hot lol


----------



## American Woman

I understood the part about going down under the sheets


----------



## American Woman

This is a song special to me about my home.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM"]YouTube - John Anderson: Seminole wind[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BEP_dPN3Haw"]Gregg Allman~ I'm No Angel[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Love song ......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccY25Cb3im0"]YouTube - NINE INCH NAILS - "CLOSER"[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

He sang it slow enough..... I understood that! 
He sang it slow enough


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Love song ......
> 
> YouTube - NINE INCH NAILS - "CLOSER"


GOOD GOLLY SAM!!


----------



## nixon

This is a completely obscure group that I liked "back in the day"
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYVNpx8NK0Y"]YouTube - WHITE WITCH Crystallize And Realize 1974[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I've never heard of them Nixon, but I like it.


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> I've never heard of them Nixon, but I like it.



They only did one album (spiritual greetings ). They were the songs I (WE ) listened to while on the way up to altitude to Sky dive .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> They only did one album (spiritual greetings ). They were the songs I (WE ) listened to while on the way up to altitude to Sky dive .


ahhhh!
Cool !


----------



## Doc

On A Night Like This, Bob Dylan - Planet Waves CD


----------



## jpr62902

Jitterbug, anyone?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn716JumeOU"]YouTube - The Brian Setzer Orchestra - In The Mood[/ame]


----------



## Erik

Brian Setzer is awesome!  (I also liked the Stray Cats)

currently listening to "Nightwish" -- Album is called "Dark Passion Play"
(Finn rock opera type stuff - complete with background orchestra & chorale)


----------



## nixon

I have to thank PG for this one . She mentioned Ray Charles in another thread .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I"]YouTube - Hit the road Jack![/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CILIBlQ2D0Q"]YouTube - Ray Charles - America the Beautiful[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

So, we're going back are we?
Mmmmmmmk..

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=P9c0wOX5dMc"]YouTube - Fly Me To The Moon - Tony Bennett[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=CcBc9iwPN50&feature=related"]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Gold Dust Woman[/ame]


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Gold Dust Woman


Excellent !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckri8bAUmPU"]YouTube - Buckingham Nicks - Designs Of Love (That's Alright) HQ[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_62QGLjNdM"]YouTube - Buckingham Nicks - Crystal - Live 1974[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Now those go back Nixon


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Now those go back Nixon



Well ,what do You expect from an old Man ?  How about this for current ? 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcwr1nbmWLI"]YouTube - The Eagles - Hotel California[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMdIyu2B_GI"]YouTube - The Eagles - Seven Bridges Road (Live)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Fabulous, old man! lol
Hotel California came out when I was a senior in HS.
I memorized it after hearing it twice.
Seven Bridges Road- the harmony on that is killer.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikxcuDRiAn4"]YouTube - Wasted Time Eagles HFO[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Good stuff there ! as strange as it may sound, I like some offbeat ( to Me )things . Such as the Nelly EI song . Warning strong language ...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xoyr-O32m4"]YouTube - Nelly E.I. (Explicit)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I actually liked that in a way Nixon.. 

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=PV9uHeuUHgE"]YouTube - SALT N PEPA ft EN VOGUE '1994' - Whatta Man...$ully[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVSIPHQdQT0"]YouTube - Erykah Badu - Call Tyrone (live)[/ame]


----------



## American Woman

I actually like that.....I could've used it a few times too


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bt_-R5LInU"]YouTube - Heart - Barracuda (Remastered) (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Brj-v9UfT0"]YouTube - Train - Drops of Jupiter[/ame]


----------



## Erik

flogging molly, they might be giants, sarah vaughn, elvis, garth brooks, ramones...
(got the computer playing 60 hours worth of library on shuffle)


----------



## pirate_girl

I wish I could sit here and do that <sigh>..
Time for me to bug outta here.. work calls soon..
Later gators!


----------



## Galvatron

Now this is what i call great writing....

From the album "clutching at straws" released in 1987....the last album Marillion done with the lead singer song writer "Fish"....the band never rose to the same fame without him.

Sugar Mice...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIPrJmzG7Ss&feature=related"]YouTube - Marillion - Sugar Mice[/ame]


----------



## nixon

This is some of the late 60's early 70's stuff that I liked .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDpVS7D9AJs"]YouTube - The Road to Shamballa | music by Three Dog Night[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfF0uHekcc8"]YouTube - Lay Lady Lay, Bob Dylan[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1x6NNNfVJc"]YouTube - THE GUESS WHO - AMERICAN WOMAN LIVE 1970[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow John!!
Those are some good tunes you found there 
I've always liked Three Dog Night, LOVE Dylan and The Guess Who were possibly one of the best bands ever IMO.
Burton Cummings sure did have a great voice, didn't he?


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Burton Cummings sure did have a great voice, didn't he?



Yes , He did . But I've always liked Don Henly's voice /songs a bit better .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8SFe5HChwk"]YouTube - The Heart Of The Matter By Don Henley[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4jl-Q8dfxo"]YouTube - Witchy Woman[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

More good ones!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI7YKUnrJSA"]YouTube - Kelly Clarkson - Walk Away[/ame]

My current..


----------



## pirate_girl

I simply love this song.. it's so beautiful!

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNhR-PrTAFE"]YouTube - The Church -Under the milky way[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgIugt_Xgmc"]YouTube - Andres Sagovia[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BptOjJsx0DM"]YouTube - Andres Sagovia[/ame]
I love to listen to sagovia .


----------



## pirate_girl

*Steely Dan for me tonight*~

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GD_DyoB4Cjs"]YouTube - Steely Dan - Midnight Cruiser[/ame]


[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JGRCelgIHbk"]YouTube - Steely Dan-Dirty Work[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVVPNH_pNo4"]YouTube - Drowning Pool - 37 Stitches[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Sumpin' to break up the Monday ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFcJO0D8TPc"]YouTube - Mueve la Pachanga - David Blanco[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

AMERICA!!!
Forgot how much I like these guys.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4k9kf3s8CU&feature=related"]YouTube - America Daisy Jane[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxUGR8vc8NE&feature=related"]YouTube - America - You can do magic[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Uno mas ....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0u5r0VhOto&feature=related"]YouTube - David Blanco - Botao en Madrid[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Mellow Monday ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrrTutW9v5M&feature=related"]YouTube - Gipsy Kings =Caminando Por La Calle=[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNwlVExyHiw"]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - The Difficult Kind (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

Tonight will be Baroque Plus
Cued as follows

Boccherinie Menuet
Bach Air
Bethoven Moonlight
Bach Cello 1
Handel Sheba
Pachelbel Canon
Bach Fur Elise
Albinoni Adagio
Bach Brandenburg 3
Closed with
Rammstein Feuer Frei


----------



## jpr62902

Since it is hump day, here's sumpin' ta get ya humpin' ......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFO0Nrr5z-U&feature=related"]YouTube - Corazón espinado-Maná-Santana[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn7yE2I3W0s"]YouTube - joe cocker  - WHEN THE NIGHT COMES - Ultimate Collection[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

State related songs...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnPAoFWwvWE&feature=related"]YouTube - The Pretenders - My City Was Gone[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVi-DXOfnAM"]YouTube - Ohio[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAoilLCukzg"]YouTube - Cleveland Rocks![/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

A little Hector Giovanni for your Wednesday ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCdOAaO-kxQ"]YouTube - Hector Giovanni "A Calzon Quitao"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.truveo.com/Dancing-Barefoot/id/1711117011


----------



## jpr62902

Excellent tune, PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Excellent tune, PG!


Thanks!
Here's another mellow one.. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shIjbH40pjI"]YouTube - South City Midnight Lady[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Great song PG ! This is one for Jan .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utP1mGoutQ"]YouTube - Dolly Parton - I will always love you[/ame]


----------



## lilnixon

nixon said:


> Great song PG ! This is one for Jan .
> YouTube - Dolly Parton - I will always love you



U are maken me cry. Thank you!


----------



## nixon

I hope You'll enjoy this one as much .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pttkAyWvAhU"]YouTube - Dolly Parton - Hard Candy Christmas w/Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-1pxv6H6yM&feature=related"]YouTube - TEARS FOR FEARS FAMOUS LAST WORDS[/ame]


  After the wash
Before the fire
I will decay
Melt in your arms
As the day hits the night
We will sit by candlelight
We will laugh
We will sing   When the saints go marching in
A for a heart
B for a brain
Insects and grass
Are all that remain
When the light from above
Burns a hole straight through our love
We will laugh
We will sing
When the saints go marching in
And we will carry war no more
All our love and all our of pain
Will be but a tune
The Sun and the Moon
The wind and the rain
Hand in hand we'll do and die
Listening to the band that made us cry
We'll have nothing to lose
We'll have nothing to gain
Just to stay this real life situation 
For one last refrain
As the day hits the night
We will sit by candlelight
We will laugh
We will sing
When the saints go marching in
And we will carry war no more


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Tonites choice:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ir16pMyjg5s"]YouTube - Big & Rich - Big Time[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

A little bit o' soul ............

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqIVjvbyRbo"]YouTube - Ryan Shaw - We Got Love[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Well the drummer thread ,and PG's posts have gotten me to start listening to this .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVZaEUK7Jys"]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac- Never Going Back Again[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uN9bTRDOtk"]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Say You Love Me[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QkzNLdSp0k"]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!
This song I remember from the summer after I graduated HS..the Rumours Album was huge then.. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37Zb7BoZjaA"]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - You Make Loving Fun 1997 Live[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

always liked this song;

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XudifdWTTxQ"]YouTube - Ah! Leah! Music Video[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6BzTCQ6Nqo"]YouTube - After the Goldrush A Cappella[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qFKN68GSDY"]YouTube - K.D Lang - Constant Craving[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vx3ndjsalw"]YouTube - Natalie Merchant - Wonder[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnINgOhOPzE"]YouTube - Dire Straits - Down To The Waterline[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F808F1nSlk&feature=related"]YouTube - Dire Straits - Lady writer [Video ~ High Quality][/ame]


----------



## Doc

One of my favorite fleetwood mac tunes:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXnPd6arIu4"]YouTube - Madison Blues - Original Fleetwood Mac[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

Hendrix, Red House


----------



## pirate_girl

RNE228 said:


> Hendrix, Red House


.. have you ever heard Walter Trout's version??
Can't find a link for it 


This is what I am listening to right now..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxJpFM10yxI"]YouTube - John Lee Hooker & Jim Morrison ( The Doors ) Roadhouse Blues[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Before the rioting, nukes from Russia, end of the world, thought I'd post some happy tunes.  I give you Pink Martini:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I69GmDHKvI"]YouTube - Pink Martini - Lilly[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

And another:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pn5SpcZWeI&feature=related"]YouTube - Brazil by Pink Martini[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

And one more for those of you wearin' berets, smokin' nonfilters and snappin' your fingers as a form of applause (i.e Stan Getz fans):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6X1XtNzs9Q&feature=related"]YouTube - Pink Martini. No hay problema[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMUgmU_Hsjc&feature=related"]YouTube - AC/DC - For Those About To Rock[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPu-C5vvzU4"]YouTube - The Kangaroo Song[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt5-r8R8nic&feature=related"]YouTube - Aerosmith - Draw the Line[/ame]


----------



## Bobcat

Just heard/watched the Sarah Brightman concert in Vienna on PBS..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OZ9YusSvds


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiuacll0KF0"]YouTube - "Damn, I Wish I Was Your Lover", Sophie B. Hawkins[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.truveo.com/Fall-To-Pieces/id/2212448157


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHsgg2RhOEs"]YouTube - Eagle Eye Cherry - When Mermaids Cry[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWiM-GnsvMg"]YouTube - The Who - Join Together[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTwWmjS3hNs&feature=related"]YouTube - Wolf's Rain-Stairway to Heaven[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bpZzRY_UZg&feature=related"]YouTube - Lucia Micarelli - "Kashmir" live in Salt Lake City[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Just got in the mood for songs from My Youth 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeKjbKzG3yo"]YouTube - Spin Doctors - Two Princes[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nuiIqMQ4sA"]YouTube - Time has come today -The Chambers Brothers[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwDa5dMmfZ4"]YouTube - Magic Carpet Ride[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Saw this guy on Conan last night.  He's playin' a 7 string guitar ........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP7NlPbyVeg&feature=related"]YouTube - John Pizzarelli - I Got Rhythm[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhWZ7bpfQag&feature=PlayList&p=1E675386554962E7&playnext=1&index=8"]YouTube - U2 - Vertigo: Video[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_YIUn9Jd1g&feature=PlayList&p=812B362110E904F9&playnext=1&index=32"]YouTube - Steely Dan- Do It Again[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4"]YouTube - Queen Fat Bottom Girls[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY"]YouTube - Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbFLYa0_bw"]YouTube - Queen- Somebody to Love[/ame]
Great songs all !


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUbnWcn3wqo"]YouTube - Give me Some Water[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Nixon the Aerosmith is a great tune....a very dear friend (Father like figure in my life)awoke from Heart Surgery to see his wife and hear this playing...he cries to this day whenever he hears it.

one more time...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY"]YouTube - Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Right now I'm listening to Mark Knopfler .  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EyoXb4DtHA"]YouTube - Mark Knopfler Local Hero Wild Theme, Montserrat ´97[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTmCs9k_rZY"]YouTube - Dire Straits - Romeo And Juliet[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRMt5nxyzLA"]YouTube - Dire Straits-Tunnel of Love[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aaahvi-sNTk"]YouTube - Dire Straits - Wild West End 1978 [Stereo][/ame]

Which won't embed.... just click the top of the vid.. grrrrrrr


----------



## nixon

I won't go as far as to say that He is one of the greatest as far Guitarist go . But , He is unique in His playing style . As soon as He starts to play , You know it's Knopfler .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SEULZIHru0"]YouTube - Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> I won't go as far as to say that He is one of the greatest as far Guitarist go . *But , He is unique in His playing style . As soon as He starts to play , You know it's Knopfler *.
> YouTube - Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing



Yup! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F808F1nSlk"]YouTube - Dire Straits - Lady writer [Video ~ High Quality][/ame]


----------



## Erik

I love his collaboration album with Emmylou Harris.


----------



## pirate_girl

_*YEAH!!!!!  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gyp0f8L5nd4"]YouTube - Jefferson Starship: With Your Love[/ame]
*_


----------



## nixon

Then there are these songs that I just got done listening to .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWg3b15ITS8"]YouTube - The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn![/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgJyLCTPLwI"]YouTube - The Ballad of Curtis Lowe by Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]
Plus this one that I never heard before . But it says it all concerning those that serve . God Bless ,and keep every one of You that serve safe !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6XZDb045xU"]YouTube - Red White and Blue, Lynyrd Skynyrd: Military Tribute[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIsiR43Zw5M"]YouTube - Jefferson Starship - Jane (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eWEfnhWbow&feature=related"]YouTube - Neil Young - Rockin In A Free World[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I've got to say that I've never really liked His music . But, then that's just My opinion . I'd rather listen to  this . They seemed better without Young .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTd4Ykr1wdw"]YouTube - Crosby, Stills, & Nash Our House[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Then there's this also . It just has a great rhythm to it .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVTN5o9Kgu8"]YouTube - Sexual Healing[/ame]
You have to click on the sexual healing header to view it.


----------



## lilnixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc4ZRdPGGTI"]YouTube - Elton John - I guess that´s why they call it the Blues 1983[/ame]

  I like this one


----------



## nixon

Most likely this is not one most folks would like . But I always liked their music .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd1IfDN6VKY"]YouTube - The Proclaimers - I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-OzdiaJZkw"]YouTube - the proclaimers "letter from america" video[/ame]
Again, You need to click on the header to see it.


----------



## nixon

Of course Samba Pa Ti ranks up there as one of the finest tunes ever .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0uHRl-Q8Fo"]YouTube - Carlos Santana - Samba Pa Ti (Original)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O80b002XT0"]YouTube - Elton John-Tiny Dancer[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LvhF0uSEAE"]YouTube - DixieChicks & James Taylor - Carolina in my Mind[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EoNd_maBbY"]YouTube - James Taylor - Sweet Baby James[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSSqnBfgBsQ"]YouTube - james taylor-copperline[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzW1LEY125s"]YouTube - James Taylor -- Handy Man[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGzwNdTVHJo&feature=related"]YouTube - Don't Stop Believing(Journey)[/ame]


----------



## Caitlin

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kNEo8OxrT8"]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

*Something different ... Marcello Neves*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_Af62RRuUU&feature=related"]YouTube - Marcelo Neves - Darlin' em portugues[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

*Usually listen to these guys  when tipping a few.*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lpVaJ1l7ms&feature=related"]YouTube - Great Big Sea - Captain Kidd[/ame]


----------



## Caitlin

*Not sure if y'all will like this?*

We all listen to this kind of music here in this city...maybe someone will like. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x90NoBIW87Q"]YouTube - Chaka Demus & Pliers - Twist and Shout Feat. Jack Radics[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Saw them lilve a couple years ago at our local Music Jamboree.(which is located less than 1/4 mile from my campsite during the summer months.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_p98u4RR9I"]YouTube - Default - Taking My Life Away[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9L9fRzrjcI"]YouTube - Default, Count on me[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

groomerguyNWO said:


> Saw them live a couple years ago at our local Music Jamboree.(which is located less than 1/4 mile from my campsite during the summer months.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Default - Taking My Life Away
> 
> YouTube - Default, Count on me



Just learnt how to play the first one on guitar.


----------



## Caitlin

*Robert Palmer & UB40*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wuSj6sPHIQ"]YouTube - Robert Palmer and UB40 'Baby Tonight'[/ame]


and...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qeWqYNrS8U"]YouTube - Apache Indian - The Israelites Official Video[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OOUY1Z_XOQ"]YouTube - Journey - Feeling That Way/Anytime[/ame]

Love this song, especially when Anytime kicks in, at 3:30.


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfldLLadNWk"]YouTube - Uriah Heep---Easy Livin[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6Ef8dEgHVk"]YouTube - Uriah Heep - Stealin'[/ame]

Thank You Cab driver #99 at Utapao RTAFB


----------



## benspawpaw

any 'punk'band that tries to sing  'i'm so lonesome i could cry' and sing it fast if you can call what they do singing should be shot on site


----------



## Galvatron

My son has gotton me well into this...he maybe telling me something 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jJ488jemLQ"]YouTube - Sick Puppies - Asshole Father[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I have this on right now .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taVW8Kv2HcQ"]YouTube - Scorpions "Wind of Change" music video[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqLy-Ks8viw"]YouTube - Crosby, Stills and Nash - Wooden Ships - Q Audio[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Excellent , Thanks !


----------



## pirate_girl

I knew an old hippie like you would like it.. hehe


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> I knew an old hippie like you would like it.. hehe


I take offense at that remark ! I am not now ,nor have I ever been a hippie !  
Now, as to the other charge ......What were You saying ?


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> I take offense at that remark ! I am not now ,nor have I ever been a hippie !
> *Now, as to the other charge ......What were You saying ?*




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQYDvQ1HH-E"]YouTube - Joe Cocker - A Little Help From My Friends - Woodstock 1969[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I guess I should be thankful that You didn't use this 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toHlMD50eYY"]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick - Madison Sq. Garden 1978[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

ahahaha!!

Good tune nonetheless!!


----------



## nixon

"LONZO wanted to post this video of His latest sound track ,but couldn't due to modesty . So,I'll post it for Him .  Man, You have to admire His natural ability to sing and dance 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCwBHo9tJWk"]YouTube - High Tech Redneck[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Wellll I can't match that John lol

Here is what I am really listening to right now..

Oasis-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3C7DECI0jU"]YouTube - Oasis - Champagne Supernova[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Ok, I stayed out of this until Nixon used my name in vane. I started looking for a song from my past; half Japanese, half English by a 1970's folk group named the Sand Pipers. I never did find the song I sought but I did find another that bought back a lot of bittersweet memories. In 1992, I fell in love with a wonderfull woman who greatly enjoyed the Sand Pipers. Our last Christmas, she gave me a book. The signature on the fly said "Softly, Carol" She walked away and I never saw her again.

Here's "Softly"

http://www.truveo.com/the-sandpipers-softly-as-i-leave-you/id/3083005322

'Lonzo


----------



## pirate_girl

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> 1970's folk group named the Sand Pipers.


This is the only tune of theirs that comes to mind Cary.
Makes me want to go rolling in a field of daisies on a warm summer's day. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg0-a4zlwNM"]YouTube - SANDPIPERS - "Come Saturday Morning" (1969)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

There was also this song by them . It was fairly popular in it's time .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm1anurhbeg"]YouTube - Guantanamera - The Sandpipers[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

One ton tomato, I need a one ton tomatooooooooooooooooooooo...
(ask Pete Seeger, Mike Nesmith and Frank Zappa) LOL!!
 Night John and Cary.. hugs!


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Good night, Little pirate.  Hugs recieved and returned.

'Lonzo


----------



## pirate_girl

This one Cary?

Ok, NOW good night!! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUgsjYsksho"]YouTube - Very sad song by Sandpipers - Never say Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

You nailed it Little Pirate!  Love that song but I butchered it trying to quote it from memory.

'Lonzo


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNopQq5lWqQ"]YouTube - Byrds - "Turn Turn Turn"[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-5JvACzGp8"]YouTube - Knocking on Heaven's Door by Bob Dylan[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ooooooooooooooooooooooo Dylan!!!
Thanks John


----------



## jpr62902

One from a Jamaican Hippie ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlmwoPyVQQA"]YouTube - Bob Marley and The Wailers - Lively Up Yourself (LIVE!)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> You nailed it Little Pirate!  Love that song but I butchered it trying to quote it from memory.
> 
> 'Lonzo


I had to Google like crazy to find it, but glad I did.


----------



## pirate_girl

Parts 1 and 2.... LOVE THIS SONG!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYGp5shqLZg&feature=PlayList&p=1C85FC9CB7D7B3D0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=19"]YouTube - Peter Frampton - Do you feel like we do Part 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPkwm8a1kBU&feature=related"]YouTube - Peter Frampton - Do you feel like we do Part 2[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Can't remember if I posted this one already, but who cares?  It's a goodin'!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGx3VkBzQ1Y"]YouTube - Muy dentro de mi - Marc Anthony[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Re-post  ,or not ,that was a beautiful song . Didn't understand a word of it ,but it was still beautiful .  Kind of like this re-post .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDtcidMR_6I"]YouTube - The3tenors-Carreras-Domingo-Pavarotti--Nessun Dorma[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

A beautiful post Nixon. This is my all time favorite. If you remember Philadephia, this was the song Tom Hanks was playing on his car stereo when the young woman asked him what kind of music it was. He answered it was the most beautiful music ever written. I think he was guilty of understatement.

http://www.truveo.com/o-mio-babbino-caro-from-gianni-schicci/id/2771914734

Enjoy.

Alonzo Tubbs


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzVlR-rdjd8&feature=related"]YouTube - The Association - Windy   (1967)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Three Dog Night on a Monday Night ....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o"]YouTube - Three Dog Night - Never Been To Spain[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

More TDN:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVo_Y2wZ0Tw"]YouTube - One Is the Loneliest Number  for Three Dog Night  (lyrics and download)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

And to complete the trilogy (get it?  THREE Dog Night ) ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0FhpoVZDOc"]YouTube - Shambala - Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I get it.

My offering in the mix?

Easy To Be Hard. lol


----------



## jpr62902

Here ya go ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plC9Ijy7Ak0"]YouTube - EASY TO BE HARD by 3 Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

That's good Jim.. but heck it doesn't sound like the arrrrriGinal!


----------



## Durwood RIP

So what happened to this singer here? I always liked 3 dog night but never knew much about them.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM7zb5FMmLM&feature=related"]YouTube - Old Fashioned Love Song (1975) - Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## nixon

RIP Old Girl . I loved Your music . [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw-TR2tN9Mk"]YouTube - BBHC / Janis Joplin - Piece of my Heart (1968)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FMhnl0__Vo"]YouTube - janis joplin me and bobby mc gee[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z031l0E_5n4"]YouTube - Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCjtRJkS85w"]YouTube - Spin Doctors - Two Princes[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_dN1WXBxuw"]YouTube - Extreme - More Than Words: Relaid Audio[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GJV4qWs624"]YouTube - Don Henley-The Heart Of The Matter[/ame]


----------



## nixon

As no one is posting on this thread anymore ,I think I'd like to share this gem of a song .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A81fwLNklSM"]YouTube - Starland Vocal Band Afternoon Delight[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

So I'm making PG's internationally known guacamole potato salad and my own guacamole for the family festivities this weekend.  Waddya listen to?  SALSA!  Dis guy's da bomb!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgXZ2QfVDo0"]YouTube - Andy Montañez-Payaso[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

So is my guac tater salad!


----------



## pirate_girl

A song I heard this morning on the radio over breakfast.
It's stuck with me ALL DAY!! gahhhhhhhhh!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tRgYfQ48A0"]YouTube - Mona Lisas & Mad Hatters - Elton John (Honky Chateau 9 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

turn around and say good morning to the night.  I had that song on an old cassette tape that I still will listen to every so often.


thanks for posting


----------



## pirate_girl

You're welcome Steve.


----------



## pirate_girl

More of Elton--

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRK5vLUYLmg"]YouTube - Elton John- Tiny Dancer[/ame]


Blue jean baby, L.A. lady, seamstress for the band

*Pretty eyed, pirate smile*, you'll marry a music man 










Ballerina, you must have seen her dancing in the sand

And now she's in me, always with me, tiny dancer in my hand

Jesus freaks out in the street
Handing tickets out for God
Turning back she just laughs
The boulevard is not that bad

Piano man he makes his stand
In the auditorium
Looking on she sings the songs
The words she knows the tune she hums

But oh how it feels so real
Lying here with no one near
Only you and you can hear me
When I say softly slowly

Hold me closer tiny dancer
Count the headlights on the highway
Lay me down in sheets of linen
you had a busy day today

Blue jean baby, L.A. lady, seamstress for the band
Pretty eyed, pirate smile, you'll marry a music man
Ballerina, you must have seen her dancing in the sand
And now she's in me, always with me, tiny dancer in my hand


----------



## Erik

one of my all time favorites!


----------



## pirate_girl

Mine too Erik!


----------



## thcri RIP

you can not beat [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqqa7xsFefU"]Candle in the Wind[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> you can not beat Candle in the Wind



I have that album memorized Steve.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJurH2LG1XI"]YouTube - Roy Rogers - Elton John[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7trKNHOg14"]YouTube - Elton John- Funeral For a Friend- Love Lies Bleeding[/ame]


----------



## Kei

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w3yG_l_5Dc"]YouTube - Jay Chou - Fearless (Huo Yuan Jia)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrMohebVqjA"]YouTube - Sarah Mclaughlin- In the arms of the angel (with lyrics)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLzjNBFcw08"]YouTube - Sarah McLachlan - Building A Mystery[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Opera season's almost here and it looks like I'm goin' to this one!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSyhnXU-I7A"]YouTube - Canzonetta Sull'aria (Che soave zeffireto)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MsqHuhGWAQ"]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt~I keep it hid~My pictures of Neuquén, Patagonia, Argentina.[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

She is not current or anything like that.  Just a young girl that has done well over the years.  She spends a lot of time in a radio station in the twin cities.




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WaVv874DfE"]Missy Higgins[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

She's good!!!!!!
Wow!!
*listening*


----------



## thcri RIP

do a search on Youtube you will find more of her


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=15056035"]The Cult - Fire Woman Video by (@) Tim (@) - MySpace Video[/ame]


----------



## Kei

Doobie Brothers 
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/mQD3t0IWbUM/


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmlhNNPoC0M"]YouTube - Shinedown - Second Chance (album version)[/ame]


----------



## Kei

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__HQGvSqZ5I"]YouTube - MIA - Paper Planes ("Slumdog Millionaire" Movie Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkYx--x9wa0[/ame]

*Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me*



oooops, sorry Doc.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI&feature=related"] [/ame]


----------



## Doc

Love the videos but please at a very minimum type out the artists name and song title.  This is what we need for google rankings.   Thanks!!!!


----------



## nixon

Allman brothers
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldgB9NLrcq8"]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Melissa[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WGVW7byRCA"]YouTube - Allman Brothers - Ramblin' Man[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EkJRy3gIS4"]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Midnight Rider[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Jack Black doin' his version of Marvin Gaye's _Let's Get it On_ (howz that, Doc?):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZZcQCs2KEo"]YouTube - Jack Black " Lets Get It On " ( Full Version )[/ame]


----------



## Kei

Alone in Kyoto - Air
This is very beautiful. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ4Pm0N8s78"]YouTube - Alone in Kyoto AIR[/ame]


----------



## nixon

the Eagles
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02LIxbI8maI"]YouTube - Seven Bridges Road - The Eagles Experience[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA_xZjR6Sxw&feature=related"]YouTube - Desperado - The Eagles[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zT3LzXzhJo"]YouTube - Classic Eagles - Hotel California[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Operator-"Delicate"

Can't find a link for it.


----------



## jpr62902

Wow.  College.  This one brings back the mems.  Just talked to my senior year room mates today and yesterday.  Ahhhhhhh memories ....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPyhYczii8I"]YouTube - U2 Bad (Wide Awake in America version) live in 1985[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Wow.  College.  This one brings back the mems.  Just talked to my senior year room mates today and yesterday.  Ahhhhhhh memories ....
> 
> YouTube - U2 Bad (Wide Awake in America version) live in 1985


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR_WhW4I0Qs"]YouTube - U2 - The Joshua Tree - 08 - Trip Through Your Wires[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhQSeVjC-_Q"]Running To Stand Still[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8&feature=related"]YouTube - Led Zeppelin-Stairway to Heaven[/ame]

*NUMERO UNO!*


----------



## jpr62902

Stevie Ray Vaughan:  Cold Shot

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Kq9pn4HtDA"]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan And Double Trouble - Cold Shot[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

More Stevie Ray Vaughan:  Change it

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIvVHd52c2E"]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Change It[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Joe Arroyo, _Muevelo:_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJg4qMihAQI&feature=related"]YouTube - Joe Arroyo - Muevelo[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*If You Don't Know Me By Now - Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Kf1ATjl9A"]YouTube - If You Don't Know Me By Now - Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes[/ame]
*
Simply Red-Holding Back The Years* 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG07WSu7Q9w"]YouTube - Simply Red - Holding Back The Years[/ame]
*
Don't Dream It's Over-Crowded House* 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZZfuCJ970w"]YouTube - Don't dream It's over-Crowded House[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

I love Crowded House!!  Neil Finn is an exceptional vocalist!


----------



## thcri RIP

I ran across this on this morning.  Of all of the Beatles I liked Ringo the best




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o60QWYUBL6c&feature=related"]Ringo[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Country Roads~ John Denver 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eaaR1Ay5P0"]YouTube - Country Roads - John Denver[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEgntMs2qIY"]YouTube - Richard Digance - Sods Law[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

If this dont make ya smile nothing will.....



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZCIKjYDf1g&feature=related"]YouTube - Victoria Wood - Let's Do It[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Here's a favorite of mine.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJB1u1ZFzrk&feature=related"]YouTube - Under The Kilt[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Hot day, workin' and sweatin' in the yard, followed by radio Batanga and a cool Cerveza.  Orquesta Guayacan _Hay Amor:_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRJCbQNJZPs"]YouTube - Guayacan Orquesta Ay Amor[/ame]


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Kinda had a bad day

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmNTAvnSais"]YouTube - Daniel Powter-Bad Day (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a good song! Depressing yet uplifting in a weird sorta way.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> That's a good song! Depressing yet uplifting in a weird sorta way.


Don't know why, but it puts a smile on my face.


----------



## thcri RIP

I like it.  Love singing along with it.  It is a pickmeupper for me.


----------



## pirate_girl

This one always makes me feel better..

Marvin Gaye-What's Going On

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtUMa0FtuWY"]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - What's going on[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Alice Cooper  Eighteen.  When I was about 16 we played this song a lot in our band.  In fact it was about the only song they allowed me to sing.

Yes I was in a band many moons ago.  We had no name just a bunch of guys that would get together every so often and even played at a few school dances.  The reason I wasn't allowed to sing much is because I had a shitty voice.  2nd reason was because I had a hard time playing and singing at the same time. I played rhythm guitar.  I really wasn't that good with it but got around it.  After we split up one of guys started a band that went on and did pretty good. 


 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHEUyu9lpIE"]Eighteen[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Man that song brings back memories!


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Alice Cooper  Eighteen.  When I was about 16 we played this song a lot in our band.  In fact it was about the only song they allowed me to sing.Yes I was in a band many moons ago.  We had no name just a bunch of guys that would get together every so often and even played at a few school dances.  The reason I wasn't allowed to sing much is because I had a shitty voice.  2nd reason was because I had a hard time playing and singing at the same time. I played rhythm guitar.  I really wasn't that good with it but got around it.  After we split up one of guys started a band that went on and did pretty good.



Do you still play Guitar?? i never have but my son does and in just over a year he is pretty damn good(acoustic and Electric) ...not saying rock star status  but pretty damn good.

Man i wish i had took the time to learn.


----------



## thcri RIP

I sold all of my stuff many years ago.  I tried getting two of my kids to play and they took lessons and kind of fizzled out.  So once in a great while I will pick up one of theirs and mess with it.  Because my fingers getting sore I don't play long or enough to stay with it.

But my second daughter learned to play the piano and flute really well.  She sold the flute because of time but still sits down and plays the piano every so often.  When she plays the piano I typically dropped everything I am doing to listen to her.  Just love sitting in the chair listening to her play.



murph


----------



## pirate_girl

Foghat~ Drivin' Wheel 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWns-tDSJU8"]YouTube - Foghat - Drivin' Wheel (Live 99)[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> I sold all of my stuff many years ago.  I tried getting two of my kids to play and they took lessons and kind of fizzled out.  So once in a great while I will pick up one of theirs and mess with it.  Because my fingers getting sore I don't play long or enough to stay with it.
> 
> But my second daughter learned to play the piano and flute really well.  She sold the flute because of time but still sits down and plays the piano every so often.  When she plays the piano I typically dropped everything I am doing to listen to her.  Just love sitting in the chair listening to her play.
> 
> 
> 
> murph



I fully understand the listening to ya kid playing....My son has a great love for modern and classic rock and plays both....some days i just turn off everything here and sit quiet listening to him Jam up in his room....makes my heart melt.


----------



## pirate_girl

KISS - Lick It Up- Re-record

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE7lDkrAYWI&feature=related"]YouTube - KISS - Lick It Up Re-record[/ame]


Dire Straits-Brothers In Arms

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs"]YouTube - Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits[/ame]


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> I fully understand the listening to ya kid playing....My son has a great love for modern and classic rock and plays both....some days i just turn off everything here and sit quiet listening to him Jam up in his room....makes my heart melt.



some of my best memories as a kid are sitting in the basement listening to dad "ramble" on his acoustic.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oasis-She's Electric

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04hcZwqYVpI"]YouTube - Oasis - She's Electric[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Late Thursday wind down.  Fonseca: _Enredame_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efO_D8aJm_s&NR=1"]YouTube - Enredame fonseca[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Tangled Up In Blue-Dylan
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn3iybtxNZw"]YouTube - Tangled Up in Blue Bob Dylan[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

RobsanX (from Netcookingtalk) turned me on to this band this morning.
WOW! What a sound!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W56f1GcaYM4"]YouTube - Elias T Hoth Hex On You[/ame]


----------



## nixon

How about this?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EBw_da7BZk"]YouTube - Chris Rea - Road to Hell[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMk208Op1Jc"]YouTube - Chris Rea - Texas[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Nixon:
I'm a great fan of Chris Rea and have enjoyed both of the tracks you've provided but you sell the man short when his name is mentioned without reference to:

http://www.truveo.com/chris-rea-auberge-full-video/id/3805174983


----------



## nixon

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> Nixon:
> I'm a great fan of Chris Rea and have enjoyed both of the tracks you've provided but you sell the man short when his name is mentioned without reference to:
> 
> http://www.truveo.com/chris-rea-auberge-full-video/id/3805174983



My apologize for not posting Auberge . Ten thousand  Gomenisies (sp) for the omission


----------



## Galvatron

ACDC mixed with sponge bob


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLCKSPFrkJQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Spongebob's Got Big Balls[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Sorry, but after Your winehouse Pic . , I refuse to click on this link . My eyes are still recovering .


----------



## Galvatron

nixon said:


> Sorry, but after Your winehouse Pic . , I refuse to click on this link . My eyes are still recovering .



watch...trust me...and i promise no more slaphouse from me


----------



## nixon

Galvatron said:


> watch...trust me...and i promise no more slaphouse from me



Nope ,I can't do it . Once bitten twice shy


----------



## Galvatron

nixon said:


> Nope ,I can't do it . Once bitten twice shy



Do it...hey you can trust me im a Englishman.


----------



## nixon

Galvatron said:


> Do it...hey you can trust me im a Englishman.



Being of Irish lineage  ,that comment worries Me


----------



## lilnixon

nixon said:


> Being of Irish lineage  ,that comment worries Me



I thought you were Norwegian


----------



## nixon

lilnixon said:


> I thought you were Norwegian



I can see why, The name sven Bjorn McCloskey probably confused You


----------



## Galvatron

nixon said:


> I can see why, The name sven Bjorn McCloskey probably confused You



I thought it was due to the dodgy shipping account you filed ya tax returns under


----------



## nixon

Galvatron said:


> I thought it was due to the dodgy shipping account you filed ya tax returns under



Hey be careful with that kind of post ! The Inland Revenue service and Our own beloved IRS might be monitoring this thread .


----------



## Galvatron

nixon said:


> Hey be careful with that kind of post ! The Inland Revenue service and Our own beloved IRS might be monitoring this thread .



Slap a GM label on the remarks and you should get a Healthy return...sorry im bad.


----------



## Galvatron

Leads me on to our next song....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCkOmcIl79s"]YouTube - ABBA - Money Money Money (Abba-dabba-doo)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Galvatron said:


> Slap a GM label on the remarks and you should get a Healthy return...sorry im bad.



Well anyway enough thread drift (were are the Mods when You nee them )
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMs9NudasVI"]YouTube - Shotgun[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

with my wife and the girls camping out back tonight with my daughters friends(Daughters 14th Birthday)...i felt a little lonesome tonight(my son run to the hills and stayed at his uncles with the thought of a all girl house).


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrojFR7jM9E"]YouTube - Elvis Presley Are You Lonesome Tonight[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oZYqAeIdYk"]YouTube - let it be[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6tV11acSRk"]YouTube - THE BEATLES- HERE COMES THE SUN[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsLj8blqSgQ"]YouTube - Yesterday- The Beatles +lyrics[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMs9NudasVI"]YouTube - Shotgun [/ame]
now that was some good music to party to. Beatles were great choice also.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMs9NudasVI"] [/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLR9yyI9CHg"]YouTube - Spandau Ballet - Through The Barricades[/ame]


----------



## nixon

If this has been posted before ,sorry .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMub1_CdOrQ"]YouTube - Elton John-Levon-Live 1971[/ame]


----------



## Doc

One good Elton tune deserves another:
Elton John:  Your song.  From 1970  Love this song.  He looks so young here.  Not sure why he's wearing his pajama top.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8"]YouTube - Elton John - Your song[/ame]


----------



## Gerard

Doc said:


> He looks so young here.



That's because he is. Ahhhh the memories.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just because I am missing Steven tonight, for reasons that I shall keep to myself.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqTq8gckf8E"]YouTube - Billy Preston & Syreeta Wright - With You I'm Born Again[/ame]


----------



## Gerard

GREAT SONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Gerard said:


> GREAT SONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great man.
He was the best Dad to our Leeanne, and without question the first ever TRUE love of my life.
How can you replace a man like that?
I can't... and would never attempt to.
Just feeling a little crummy tonight because I miss him.
It'll probably never end.


----------



## Gerard

Ah yes, it's fathers day tomorrow. I'm sure that stirs up some emotions/feelings. HUGS for you.


----------



## thcri RIP

God is Great, Beer is good, 


People are crazy



Ok not a sound track but then most here are not.


----------



## Bobcat

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn6tBYUiWKQ"]YouTube - Olivia: I honestly love you[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## thcri RIP

Bob Seger   Good tune to listen to as your tooling down the  road in your pickem truck all alone.  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRJw1kFlnY0"]Fire Lake[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicago- Wishing You Were Here

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HhDAKuROEA"]YouTube - Chicago Wishing You Were Here[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

I still have a crush on the sexiest woman ever in rock n roll. Live Annie Lennox at her best...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5xk1-KEgds&feature=related"]YouTube - Eurythmics - Love is a stranger[/ame]


----------



## Thorne

Paramore - CrushCrushCrush
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXx_R7Vj-2Y


----------



## BamsBBQ

Nickelback - Burn it to the ground
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20VxcG2jw9o"]YouTube - Nickelback Burn It To The Ground Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice song Jeff.
lol


----------



## BamsBBQ

pirate_girl said:


> Nice song Jeff.
> lol


 
hey its Nickelback...they are pretty popular up here, i only have a few songs that i like by them and this happens to be one of them now


----------



## pirate_girl

For my Kristi Man..

sowwy, it's the first thing that came to mind.
Heart- What About (that L word) lol
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBqU8FOE0uk"]YouTube - Heart - What About Love[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

BamsBBQ said:


> hey its* Nickelback*...they are pretty popular up here, i only have a few songs that i like by them and this happens to be one of them now


I've been hearing it on the radio a lot lately. There's another one similar that has a heavy drum, but I don't know who the artist is.
Whenever the song ends, the DJ never mentions the title, and I always miss the intro.lol
*I like them too.*


----------



## BamsBBQ

Sheryl Crow - Wild Horses
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4lmKBCZn-M"]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - Wild Horses[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks for finding it Jeff!!!!!!!!
That's for my Bobcat.


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

thcri said:


> Bob Seger Good tune to listen to as your tooling down the road in your pickem truck all alone. Fire Lake


 
Naw man! When you're alone in the truck and it's time to cruise, by God CRUISE! Pop Eliminater in the ghetto boom and select this one.

http://www.truveo.com/search.php?query=ZZ+Top%2FLegs#ZZ%20Top%2FLegs%20

And TURN IT UP!

(Boise at 2:30 PM Thurs to Anchorage by 11:30 PM Sat.  Cruised, and I mean cruised, around Watson Lake at 90 MPH, blew the doors off the gas station in Ft Nelson and commited to memory the words to every song on Eliminater!)


----------



## nixon

The eliminator sound track and Fire lake  were good songs . 
But for songs that make You want to dial up the throttle ,it's hard to beat this one .[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts9nmYUIlB8"]YouTube - DOOBIE BROTHERS ROCKIN DOWN THE HIGHWAY[/ame]


----------



## nixon

A salute to Woodley  Road in Montgomery Alabama 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZSrejwCMyk"]YouTube - SEVEN BRIDGES ROAD[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Thanks John- The Dooby Bro's make for good cruising.  Especially enjoyed the sway mock ying in dang.


----------



## pirate_girl

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> Thanks John- The Dooby Bro's make for good cruising.  Especially enjoyed the *sway mock ying in dang*.


Is this military speak?


----------



## pirate_girl

My fav from the Doobies.. always has been.

South City Midnight Lady...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shIjbH40pjI"]YouTube - South City Midnight Lady[/ame]


----------



## nixon

That is one of their more beautiful songs . 
Speaking of beautiful , this Eagles tribute to Woodley Rd in Montgomery Al . was also great .[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZSrejwCMyk"]YouTube - SEVEN BRIDGES ROAD[/ame]


----------



## nixon

There was a post the other day on NB  about Loudon Wainwright the third .
I always wondered why His music never really caught on . 
Maybe because it was above peoples heads 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqmLyu9SQ8g"]YouTube - Dead Skunk in the Middle of the Road ~ Loudon Wainwright lll[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Kind of a kewl one to be jamming with driving down the road by your lonesome.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJrjsfwcEXc"]Magic Carpet Ride[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice song Steve. 

I always have the CD player shuffling around whenever I have to drive a fair distance, and have the favourites going.

Usually Alice In Chains, some Pink Floyd, Carole King, Carly Simon. It really varies.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz8ctHV3nwA"]YouTube - Alice In Chains - No Excuses[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFWkPVHKwCY&feature=channel"]YouTube - Alice In Chains - Man In The Box[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyINkIcgW-A&feature=related"]YouTube - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePRDdSwSMMk"]YouTube - Carole King - Jazzman[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

The ultimate cruise for those who can't step up to ZZ Top:

http://www.truveo.com/search.php?query=Born+to+be+wild%2F+Step#Born%20to%20be%20wild%2F%20Step%20


----------



## pirate_girl

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> The ultimate cruise *for those who can't step up to ZZ Top:*
> 
> http://www.truveo.com/search.php?query=Born+to+be+wild/+Step#Born to be wild/ Step






La Grange 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kylw2ZwR5zQ"]YouTube - ZZ Top- La Grange[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

How about Closer to Home to listen to while driving.


Grand Funk


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hwE0slNd3Y"]YouTube - The Cars - Just What I Needed[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qxSwJC3Ly0"]YouTube - Kansas - Dust In the Wind[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DmpM8DMZ9E"]YouTube - Cheap Trick "I Want You To Want Me"[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8hjtFq3vE0"]YouTube - Righteous Brothers You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin' (45 RPM)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUmWudcBg2w"]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody ('Ghost' Soundtrack)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oR-VGMuiAI"]YouTube - don henly - boys of summer[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Already posted this on NCT, but good lawd it's a good'in

Jesse Cook, Come What May

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwQYKAfmpnU&feature=related"]YouTube - Jesse Cook - Come What May[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*If I Can't Have You - Yvonne Elliman*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVaN7OyHc8s"]YouTube - If i can't have you - Yvonne Elliman (w/ Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

One Moment More - Mindy Smith

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jzu3Ihyq50c"]YouTube - Mindy Smith - One Moment More[/ame]


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

PG..........For your mom.....& you......Please don't cry !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBJ1RlbR78A"]One more day..........[/ame]


----------



## HulaMac

So tired, so stressed, so sad.........[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaHwzkk6tOQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaHwzkk6tOQ[/ame]


----------



## lilnixon

I love this one.

 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY"]YouTube - Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing[/ame]








(I am thinking about you Tim)


----------



## lilnixon

a few more to listen to 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkGDrV_2ehI&feature=related"]YouTube - Elton John can you feel the love tonight[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc4ZRdPGGTI"]YouTube - Elton John - I guess that´s why they call it the Blues 1983[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiwcOaaRo1Y"]YouTube - islands in the stream[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> YouTube - Olivia: I honestly love you



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pwT2wiZsg0"]YouTube - Dido - White Flag - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxm_cY5jqmo&feature=PlayList&p=44C68B177A6C324E&index=1"]YouTube - Ordinary world- Duran Duran[/ame]


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Chickenfoot's album again


----------



## Bobcat

Like, groovy, man...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jkfczaOFDU"]YouTube - Sheryl Crow 'Gasoline'[/ame]

Did ya miss the 'Vintage John Deere' tractor?


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgTR1SPqOFk&feature=related"]YouTube - Toto - I Won't Hold You Back[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Shakira, Ciega, Sordomuda:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opoOlBSVRvo&feature=related"]YouTube - Shakira - Ciega, Sordomuda [VIDEO OFICIAL][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Deaf and Dumb.. good title for a song...


----------



## jpr62902

Add "blind" and you're spot on!

Or didn't you see that ..........


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Add "blind" and you're spot on!
> 
> Or didn't you see that ..........


I saw it, I see everything...


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> I saw it, I see everything...


 
No, ahora eres ciega, Bonita.


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> No, ahora eres ciega, Bonita.


I am not


----------



## jpr62902

Whoops, wrong message.  You see all, PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Whoops, wrong message.  You see all, PG!




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbWbstPmBQc"]YouTube - Across the Universe - I Want You (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Ummm, ok.

Boy, that's a good cover!


----------



## jpr62902

Here's a good cover tune, too!

Michael Buble', Kissing a Fool:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znYsjV6ALoY&feature=related"]YouTube - Micheal Bublé - Kissing A Fool(Vid)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Here's a good cover tune, too!
> 
> Michael Buble', Kissing a Fool:
> 
> YouTube - Micheal Bublé - Kissing A Fool(Vid)


OHHHHHHH!!!!!
brb..  LOL


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> OHHHHHHH!!!!!
> brb..  LOL


 
Whatcha doin?


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Whatcha doin?


Haha!!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3jUC38qpsg"]YouTube - Sade - I Couldn't Love You More[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Good lawd.  Only 5 minutes to "flick the bean?"

Your stamina needs some work.

 Michael Buble, Sway:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG8giVJKQPI"]YouTube - michael buble-sway[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

Lorrie Morgan, Something in Red

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa8-r5xqY5s"]YouTube - Lorrie Morgan-Something In Red[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Red?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Fe-Fog4REE"]YouTube - Red-Headed Woman[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

Just what I need. A ginger. Red heads are evil. Pure evil. But a kinda fun evil.....


----------



## pirate_girl

waybomb said:


> Just what I need. A ginger. Red heads are evil. Pure evil. But a kinda fun evil.....


 No so evil.
Fun? yes!


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0"]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit-[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

I am feeling old tonight.[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ8UqstzNlU"]YouTube - Bob Dylan - It's Alright Ma (I'm Only Bleeding)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

MM.. Dylan!
Yes!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srgi2DkDbPU"]YouTube - Subterranean Homesick Blues[/ame]


----------



## Bobcat

What's the deal with throwing up those old pictures with the old music?


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> What's the deal with throwing up those old pictures with the old music?




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VnSIeK-l4c"]YouTube - The Verve - Lucky Man (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Arc Angels-Living In A Dream

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyEQAZepWGI"]YouTube - Arc Angels - Living in a Dream[/ame]



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7drvQsLxi-U"][/ame]


----------



## norscaner

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdPcV6wfs0Y&feature=related"]YouTube - This Little Bird[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ that's gorgeous!!

For some reason, this came to mind..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6BzTCQ6Nqo"]YouTube - After the Goldrush A Cappella[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

equally as pleasing....


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> equally as pleasing....


Thanks, now that you've dragged me off into the music thread (which brings to mind, some of us should be manning NMT.. but don't lol)..
I shall search for another..
I see you were the only one there.. sheesh!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSfrO5PAhH4&feature=PlayList&p=6D8A3F85AC72C2B3&index=0&playnext=1"]YouTube - Dog and Butterfly[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky4rfA_tebY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky4rfA_tebY[/ame]  one for GatorBoy.....sometimes the best way to learn about your Saviour is to put your life in His hands  and see the results....some do and see His power others just sit back and scoff.... never knowing the feeling of Love


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky4rfA_tebY  one for GatorBoy.....*sometimes the best way to learn about your Saviour is to put your life in His hands  and see the results....some do and see His power others just sit back and scoff.... never knowing the feeling of Love*



I do, but my Jeezie rocks 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d44OY78QejQ"]YouTube - The Doobie Brothers - Jesus is Just Alright[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Viva Los Bengals!

Celia Cruz, _La Vida es un Carnival_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lArGoRhFr4E&feature=PlayList&p=41C6774508238C6B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=60"]YouTube - Celia Cruz - La Vida Es Un Carnaval[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Kutless- Not What You See


grrrrrr won't embed

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY650ggcE0w"]YouTube - Kutless - Not What You See[/ame]


Jars Of Clay-Flood

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNGLU_VsePg"]YouTube - Jars Of Clay - Flood (Original Version)[/ame]

Michael W Smith  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QldN5wvkOro"]YouTube - MICHAEL W SMITH PLACE IN THIS  WORLD (VKMusic)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Stan Getz/Astrud Gilberto, _Corcovado_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMX6E68qJAg"]YouTube - Stan Getz / Astrud Gilberto - Corcovado[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ sounds a lot like The Girl From Ipanema 

anywho....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgPuqHd1hAE&feature=related"]YouTube - Prayer of St. Francis being sung by Sarah McLachlan[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr-fzOSRERs&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> ^^ sounds a lot like The Girl From Ipanema
> 
> anywho....


 
Well, aside from not having that Bossa Nova rhythm, ok (I'm a little snobby about my South American jazz).

_Desafinado_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZhlJ0xho6c&feature=related"]YouTube - Desafinado[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds like a mellow Edith Piaf and Jose Feliciano after a Taco Bell burrito ^
Damn, what's with that heavy cello? 
LOL!!!


----------



## norscaner

Two Amazing voices


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCBC-iOpmL4"]YouTube - Tina Turner & Eros Ramazzotti ( Digital Re-mastered.)[/ame]


 Legs are nice also


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> Two Amazing voices
> 
> 
> YouTube - Tina Turner & Eros Ramazzotti ( Digital Re-mastered.)
> 
> 
> Legs are nice also


OMG!!! yes! yes! yes!!!


----------



## norscaner

You like her legs also?


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> You like her legs also?



No, I LOVE the song!


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Sounds like a mellow Edith Piaf and Jose Feliciano after a Taco Bell burrito ^
> Damn, what's with that heavy cello?
> LOL!!!


 
How clever.


----------



## norscaner

Bocelli & Ramazzotti
so much range and power

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9XeVogVBXY"]YouTube - eros ramazzotti & andrea bocelli - musica è[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

_One Note Samba_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sc3Xx64WGE&feature=related"]YouTube - Astrud Gilberto - One Note Samba[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> How clever.





Hey you... 

Nek-Sara y Lucas- a contramano 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXp58-RMEBA&feature=fvw"]YouTube - Sara y Lucas- a contramano  Nek[/ame]

Nek - Se Non Ami

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHM1FOQ7vUQ"]YouTube - Nek - Se Non Ami[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Pop tunes en Espanol.  What else ya got?


----------



## jpr62902

Meh.  Repost.

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=21497&highlight=lorelei+styx


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Meh.  Repost.
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=21497&highlight=lorelei+styx




huh?

Oh, here's one....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJysqm1mRaw&feature=related"]YouTube - Llegaremos a Tiempo...[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Ok, llegaramos a tiempo, pero donde y cuando?


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> pero donde y cuando?


Not here or tonight dahling, I have a headache


----------



## Bobcat

nunca.


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Ok, llegaramos a tiempo, pero donde y cuando?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVPi0yPm2VA&feature=related"]YouTube - Frankie J - Obsession (No es amor) spanish version + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

These bros are just that good.

Los Lonely Boys, _Oye Mamacita_:

_[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNaSE0K-ZzA"]YouTube - Oye Mamacita - Los Lonely Boys[/ame]_


----------



## pirate_girl

The Church-She'll Come Back For You Tomorrow


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3FBUVtWJb0&feature=related"]YouTube - The Church-She'll Come Back For You Tomorrow[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> The Church-She'll Come Back For You Tomorrow


 
Yes, she will ......


----------



## thcri RIP

Jimi Hendrix,, Hey Joe on the radio right now



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLnKUiybiFo"]Hey Joe[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Who's the woman, I wonder... who sings this song in the car commercial?
First time I heard it, it blew me away.
Anyone?
She does a beautiful version, IMO.

The Church - Under The Milky Way

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q6nKP10j4s"]YouTube - The Church - Under The Milky Way (Audio only)[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Who's the woman, I wonder... who sings this song in the car commercial?
> First time I heard it, it blew me away.
> Anyone?
> She does a beautiful version, IMO.
> 
> The Church - Under The Milky Way
> 
> YouTube - The Church - Under The Milky Way (Audio only)




Here

or here


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Who's the woman, I wonder... who sings this song in the car commercial?
> First time I heard it, it blew me away.
> Anyone?
> She does a beautiful version, IMO.
> 
> The Church - Under The Milky Way
> 
> YouTube - The Church - Under The Milky Way (Audio only)




Here

or here


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Here
> 
> or here


Thank you, thank you Steve!!

Gosh, I'd heard the commercial and fell in love with her version.
Awesome!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1glHf7J3qWs"]YouTube - Sia - Under the Milky Way[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Creed- Torn

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASFvI4duEhE"]YouTube- creed-torn[/ame]


----------



## DaveNay

Kill Hannah - Lips like Morphine.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XUBNc1jHqY"]YouTube- KILL HANNAH- LIPS LIKE MORPHINE[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Tal Bachman- She's so High

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Glk0J349BCg&feature=PlayList&p=4500A977767FB16D&index=41"]YouTube- Tal Bachman She's So High *LYRICS*[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Long but worth it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-_8xivRTsY"]YouTube- Lynyrd Skynyrd - FreeBird [Live][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

One of the best songs ever, Cary 

After 5:55... whew!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Mr. Tubbs- I think this song says you all over.. you and our buddy Nixon.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mal4BUieno"]YouTube- Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

It's a wonderful, almost magical night; three bottles of cheap wine, a beautiful woman whose affection I don't deserve and picking music from the internet.  No man could wish for more.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC5InWPjtL8"]YouTube- Breathe - Hands To Heaven (Full Version)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> It's a wonderful, almost magical night; three bottles of cheap wine, a beautiful woman whose affection I don't deserve and picking music from the internet.  No man could wish for more.
> 
> YouTube- Breathe - Hands To Heaven (Full Version)



Wow ! You sir have changed so much in the 35 ,or so years since We first met !!! 
It used to be three cheap women ,and a bottle of wine .


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Loralei, I think you nailed it.  John, say good night.


----------



## nixon

good night ;0


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Particularly poignant right now.  As a song, it sucks but the lyrics are hitting home.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNo4ocA21os&feature=PlayList&p=3D8C26E553A52851&index=12"]YouTube- A Couple More Years[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Rolf Harris is Loved and respected here in the UK so here is his Christmas release for this year......This is for Vin(i hope he sees it).


I love this tune


Christmas In The Sun.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VMgzkzQR_8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

As promised, and to instill some Christmas spirit.

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, _Waltz of the Flowers_*:*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg1dMpu4v7M"]YouTube- Tchaikovsky, The Nutcracker, Waltz of the Flowers.[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Very nice Jim!


Vince Vance and the Valiants- All I Want For Christmas Is You

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zPXEhqjyQE"]YouTube- All I Want For Christmas Is You-Vince Vance & The Valiants + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

George Strait- Jingle Bell Rock/Christmas Cookies
 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVIpm8b8WXo"]YouTube- George Strait.. Jingle Bell Rock/Christmas Cookies[/ame]


----------



## daedong

Galvatron said:


> Rolf Harris is Loved and respected here in the UK so here is his Christmas release for this year......This is for Vin(i hope he sees it).
> 
> 
> I love this tune
> 
> 
> Christmas In The Sun.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VMgzkzQR_8&feature=related



Hell Rolf must be ninety, thanks for that Galv


----------



## daedong

I will always remember this song from Rolf Harris Galv

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lofgud4wLLo"]YouTube- Rolf Harris- Royal Albert Hall- Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Yep! heard that a lot as a kid growing up.


----------



## pirate_girl

Cool Change~ LRB 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2IiuQ1PjcQ"]YouTube- Cool Change by Little River Band[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Here is one I sings a lot


Amie


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNKhIJfB510"]YouTube- Imagine - John Lennon[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NmdFgFyhnk"]YouTube- same old lang syne[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q65KZIqay4E"]YouTube- God Bless the U.S.A. by Lee Greenwood[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Feelin' Alright- Joe Cocker  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiTcmahEjiY"]YouTube- joe cocker  - FEELIN ALRIGHT - Ultimate Collection[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

"I Love Me Some Him" Toni Braxton

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb-1H_8upjA"]YouTube- "I Love Me Some Him"[/ame]


 Contigo- Sin Bandera  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJs98VWvQ0M"]YouTube- contigo / sin bandera[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Feeling a little nostalgic tonight. 
I wonder how much dope got smoked to this song back in the day by them hippies? 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G52Z84vF4fk"]get out yer peace pipe[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I have The Police/Sting on WMP right now.

Fields Of Gold

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxVH-5D6c-k"]YouTube- Sting - Fields Of Gold[/ame]


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV_QUvcvsxQ"]YouTube- Remember Our Soldiers - A  Prayer to St. Peter[/ame]
H/T guitarGuy @ net enentertainment talk


----------



## pirate_girl

Some Elton.. 
Tiny Dancer
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O80b002XT0"]YouTube- Elton John-Tiny Dancer[/ame]

Rocket Man
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzrKlEtxTx4"]YouTube- Elton John-Rocket man[/ame]

Mona Lisa And Mad Hatters
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLMotU8Tu9E"]YouTube- Elton John - Mona Lisas And Mad Hatters[/ame]

Funeral For A Friend/Love Lies Bleeding

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7trKNHOg14"]YouTube- Elton John- Funeral For a Friend- Love Lies Bleeding[/ame]


----------



## Treefriend

The music in _The Singing Revolution_. I just watched that

documentary about the Estonian rebellion against the Soviet Union

...not my kind of music but it carried them through.


----------



## pirate_girl

Clocks- Coldplay

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbI1FpLd4Vk"]YouTube- Coldplay-- "Clocks"[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOL8-qIYemg"]YouTube- Blue Man Group - Drumbone (Last Call Vegas)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Winger-Who's The One

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jPsU4DkjSs"]YouTube- Winger - Who's The One[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Riviera Paradise- Stevie Ray Vaughan

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MENbFDUEsn8"]YouTube- Stevie Ray Vaughan riviera paradise[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

- as I retire for the night from the forums, I leave you all with the _gentle _sound of music.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCtVRKPFTys"]YouTube- Rob Zombie-Sick Bubblegum [UNCENSORED MUSIC VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The best of chill out music.. 

Zero 7 - In The Waiting Line

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm0z9XwBIxQ"]YouTube- Zero 7: In The Waiting Line[/ame]

Massive Attack- Teardrop

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5I7apl4s-0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Massive Attack - Teardrop (Live From Abbey Road)[/ame]

Seal-Kiss From A Rose

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMD2TwRvuoU"]YouTube- Seal  -  Kiss From A Rose (Official Music Video 720p HD) + Lyrics[/ame]

The Doors- Riders On The Storm

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsI7lubCXuk"]YouTube- The Doors - Riders on the Storm[/ame]


Enigma-Sadness

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0eTeKT44mc"]YouTube- Enigma - Sadness (Part 1)[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

Roy Orbison - In Dreams

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbxsmcT7GOk&NR=1"]YouTube- Roy Orbison - In Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Someone else posted this somewhere here , But I cant remember where . But its My favorite . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TC2xTCb_GU"]YouTube- I Like Guns - Steve Lee[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

David Gilmour- Marooned  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W6hBI1SAL4"]YouTube- David Gilmour Marooned[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU13C3vSwcs"]YouTube- Day By Day - Godspell[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

By My Side- from Godspell

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UOVGHKx0NE&feature=related"]YouTube- By My Side[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Was singing this all fricken day today.  Don't know why just did.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_Fdly3rX8"]Seasons in the sun[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

oh thanks Steve, now I'll have it in my head all night! lol


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGUMsxVt4YU"]How Bizaar[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Listening to Time Warp Saturday on a local radio channel..

http://player.streamtheworld.com/_players/maverick/index.php?callsign=WDOHFM


----------



## pirate_girl

Dancin' Barefoot- U2



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YwvQTuCpFs"]YouTube- Dancing Barefoot[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

God- John Lennon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enBsFxNnAqM"]YouTube- God-John Lennon Lyrics included[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Layne Staley August 22, 1967 – April 5, 2002

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODTv9Lt5WYs&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Alice In Chains - I Stay Away[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Ironman!
Whoo hoo!


----------



## pirate_girl

Cult Of Personality- Living Colour 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0&feature=related"]YouTube- Living Colour - Cult Of Personality[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CTPLUcQAjk"]YouTube- Queen - Bicycle Race[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Amazing how he can make his guitar sing. Jeff Beck

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f-mzWy-lT0"]YouTube- Jeff Beck  Amazing Grace[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Heard this one just a few moments ago .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf0tSM2BTF8"]YouTube- The Ozark Mountain Daredevils - If You Wanna Get To Heaven (vinyl 1973)[/ame]
Which brought to mind this song  . The song isn't much , but the scenery is worth a look 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llICo5yW4YE"]YouTube- Panama Red[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Easy listening from Texas- Enjoy it while it lasts:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWWyufIuVI4&feature=related"]YouTube- Don't Bite the Dick - David Allan Coe[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

_Bang Bang_! by David Sanborn, who usually does elevator jazz kinda stuff.  Snappy tune!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdy6EYR6ll8"]YouTube- David Sanborn - Bang Bang (Live)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sax! nice..
Cornbread (wtf?) and chicken........ lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Sax!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1OvDkc2hI0"]YouTube- Jazzman[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Given the weather, and the sax theme,  Supertramp!

_It's Raining Again_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3cyv0WleGQ"]YouTube- Supertramp It's raining again.[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abZlWqVeLzg"]YouTube- Chris Rea - The Road To Hell Full Version[/ame]

 Not sure if posted before.  I like this guy


----------



## pirate_girl

Supertramp 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nvT3_iSaHU"]YouTube- Take The Long Way Home[/ame]


----------



## mhend

Been listening to them off and on all day 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWaFVvVoj4o"]YouTube- Kings Of Leon - The Bucket[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF0HhrwIwp0"]YouTube- Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice tunes Mhend, I am so glad you decided to join us 

I'll repost this one out here, so it won't get lost in the zaniness of that party place lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMyv5fhLOLg"]YouTube- Paul Rodgers - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Bobbie Darin's original was fab, and Royal Crown Revue one upped him with their remake.  Robbie Williams does it best, IMHO.

_Beyond the Sea_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ_zlZVV9kk"]YouTube- Robbie Williams- Beyond The Sea (From Finding Nemo) with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

With a James Bond flare (reps if you can name the first Bond film where this riff was heard).

_Millenium_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GlJSU6KecY"]YouTube- Millennium[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Great song Jimmy..

Eva Cassidy- Fly Me To The Moon.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHlHKWmre3k"]YouTube- Fly me to the moon - Eva Cassidy[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

With Nicole Kidman, of all people.

_Something Stupid_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uO0dGDRG6A"]YouTube- Robbie Williams And Nicole Kidman   Somethin' Stupid ( HD )[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> With a James Bond flare (reps if you can name the first Bond film where this riff was heard).
> 
> _Millenium_:



You Only Live Twice..


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Great song Jimmy..
> 
> Eva Cassidy- Fly Me To The Moon..
> 
> YouTube- Fly me to the moon - Eva Cassidy


 
Ooohhhh.  A Bossa Nova thing.  Eu gosto.

Um samba pra você:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsyc_VVrO-A"]YouTube- Slavik & Karina Samba Video[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Me siento como un pimiento picante! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=_q1B2LSr_P8&feature=related


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq3q03yeWe4"]YouTube- KENNY G -SONGBIRD[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBCdlBrgEmE"]YouTube- John Lennon- Nobody Told Me[/ame]


----------



## rback33

Caught this band last night with a friend of mine. She is in the industry and knows these guys really well. They are also local from Wichita... heavy rock, but I enjoyed it a lot. The are called Seasons After and are touring now...  The lead singer has an INCREDIBLE range... I will try and follow up with one of the other bands that played too...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3eeGTFH_Fo"]YouTube- Seasons After - Cry Little Sister (Video)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Just heard of these guys, even though they've been around in various reincarnations since the 80's.  Pretty nifty world music.

The Bonedaddys, _Waterslide_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmRuXBS5VWU"]YouTube- The Bonedaddys - Waterslide[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Great dance tune there Jim, sorta salsa with that guiro sound, no?

Speaking of tunes you'd never heard (or noticed) before.

I heard this one driving back into town this evening on 92.7 WZBD

They play a lot of nice soothing music, and a lot of things I'd never heard before.

Secret Spell- Tori Amos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmv9dMuSrcU"]YouTube- Tori Amos Secret Spell[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Game Of Love- Santana/Michelle Branch

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yoGTVzgow8"]YouTube- The Game of  love - Santana feat. Michelle Branch[/ame]


----------



## waybomb

Jimi Hendrix studio remix Angel...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGeHQxEXi0A"]YouTube- ‪Jimi Hendrix - Angel (studio remastered version)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Elton John- 60 Years On

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUMtS5nS-DA"]YouTube- ‪Elton John - Sixty Years On - 1970‬‎[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Brilliant ,any time .
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0uHRl-Q8Fo[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I've posted this one before ,but ....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrDK0UoAkfY"]YouTube        - Dire Straits - Tunnel of Love Music Video[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Love Dire Straits, John.
Two of my very favourites. 

Portobello Belle

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOCikp4GG18"]YouTube        - Dire Straits - Portobello Belle + lyrics[/ame]

Wild West End

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GAjbAIqhq8"]YouTube        - Dire Straits - Wild West End + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## nixon

If You really want to see what Mark Knopfler can write ,and perform ,look at the Movie "Local Hero " .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> If You really want to see what Mark Knopfler can write ,and perform ,look at the Movie "Local Hero " .



Found this.. wow... John, that man can play like nobody else.
He's magic.. love his voice, love watching his hands on a guitar.
He's got to have one of the most unique finger styles of any guitarist.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqTXXOqIPts"]YouTube        - Local Hero (HD)[/ame]


----------



## nixon

You're exactly right!  The Man can play guitar like no one else ! 
If You ever get the chance to see the movie "local Hero " .do so .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> You're exactly right!  The Man can play guitar like no one else !
> If You ever get the chance to see the movie "local Hero " .do so .


I'll do that.


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> I'll do that.



I promise you , You'll go Celtic !


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> I promise you , You'll go Celtic !


I'm already there.


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> I'll do that.



I promise you , You'll go Celtic Take it to the 2:15 mark .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R2dsmggw6E"]YouTube        - Local Hero "Going Home"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> I promise you , You'll go Celtic Take it to the 2:15 mark .
> YouTube        - Local Hero "Going Home"


----------



## pirate_girl

Can't stand most country music.. this one is an exception.

Pam Tillis - Maybe It Was Memphis 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egvraT1oBH0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Pam Tillis - Maybe It Was Memphis[/ame]


----------



## nixon

I can understand Your not liking country music much . 
But ,what about these two songs ?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJTsTwD587I"]YouTube        - Willie Nelson - Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u5LZ-DN3iA"]YouTube        - Willie Nelson - You Were Always On My Mind[/ame]
The music isn't as important as the verse .


----------



## pirate_girl

Those are nice John.


----------



## Smoke King

Yeah, I'm old-so what!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR2T1fXP9NI"]YouTube        - Midnight Special - The Spinners "Rubberband Man"[/ame]


----------



## nixon

Heck , You had it good ! This was what We had .....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRv-fgfLFTk"]YouTube        - The Highwaymen - Michael (Row The Boat Ashore)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Smoke King said:


> Yeah, I'm old-so what!!
> 
> YouTube        - Midnight Special - The Spinners "Rubberband Man"



Ya gotta dig the suits those guys wore

The O'Jays on Soulllllllllllllll Trainnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn - Love Train


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4Ij0sU-p4M&feature=related"]YouTube        - The O'Jays - Love Train (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Smoke King

pirate_girl said:


> Ya gotta dig the suits those guys wore
> 
> The O'Jays on Soulllllllllllllll Trainnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn - Love Train
> 
> 
> YouTube        - The O'Jays - Love Train (Stereo)



....I think we may be aging ourselves Lollie!


----------



## pirate_girl

Smoke King said:


> ....I think we may be aging ourselves Lollie!


Hand me down my walking cane, Bob.
.. hate to do this, but I am very tired and need some sleep.
I'll catch ya on the flip mah dear.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s4kNVwQ-L0&ob=av2e"]YouTube        - Tonight It's You - Cheap Trick[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Grace Potter & The Nocturnals - Apologies

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YlR1lq4r_s"]YouTube        - Grace Potter & The Nocturnals - Apologies  *LYRICS*  DL LINK IN DBOX[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

I can't believe it's been almost 20 years since I first heard Stereo MC's:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kezbMtlwW5Q"]YouTube        - STEREO MC'S - conected[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Step it Up:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R4FsV1qLCE"]YouTube        - STEREO MCS - STEP IT UP[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Holy carp!  Early 90's are now oldies?

EMF, _Unbelievable_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdfOqPhV3jY&feature=related"]YouTube        - EMF - You're Unbelievable[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Retro stacked on retro.

The Soup Dragons, _I'm Free_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVGf3ePIO04&feature=related"]YouTube        - Soup Dragons - "I'm Free"[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

More retro stacked on retro.

The La's, _There She Goes_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyYEBDpQjjk"]YouTube        - The La's - There She Goes[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Back to now.

Fastball, _Fire Escape_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jMyjjeSWak"]YouTube        - Fastball - Fire Escape[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> More retro stacked on retro.
> 
> The La's, _There She Goes_:
> 
> YouTube        - The La's - There She Goes



I like it!


----------



## jpr62902

For the kids without ...

Everclear, _Wonderful_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQiBop5ns8k&ob=av2e"]YouTube        - Everclear - Wonderful[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

The douchebag anthem.

Cake, _Comfort Eagle_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p99a6K81zqM"]YouTube        - cake- comfort eagle[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Steve Miller Band, _Swingtown_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jGYx0hMjM0"]YouTube        - Steve Miller Band-Swing Town[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

More retro on retro.

Neil Young and the Shocking Pinks, _Wonderin'_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a6A6oTFdcw"]YouTube        - Wonderin' - Neil Young and The Shocking Pinks[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Police - King of Pain 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGEJcizQEXk"]YouTube        - The Police - King of Pain[/ame]


Johnny Hates Jazz - Shattered Dreams 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctwqa3QCwMw&ob=nb_av2n"]YouTube        - Johnny Hates Jazz - Shattered Dreams[/ame]

Could It Be magic- Barry Manilow (one of the most lovely songs ever composed IMO)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xBG_d-_6bc&p=B5CA46223E9E1BCB&playnext=1&index=21"]YouTube        - Barry Manilow - Could It Be Magic[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Sexiest song ever ...

John Mayer, _Your Body is a Wonderland_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5EnGwXV_Pg&ob=av2e"]YouTube        - John Mayer - Your Body Is A Wonderland[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Sexiest song ever ...
> 
> John Mayer, _Your Body is a Wonderland_:
> 
> YouTube        - John Mayer - Your Body Is A Wonderland



 yo!


----------



## pirate_girl

Savage Garden- To The Moon And Back
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGjcID88-Sg"]YouTube        - Savage Garden - To the Moon & Back [DVD HD][/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Can't avoid the pre-vid ads for the best quality ....

More modern retro ....

Los Lonely Boys, _More than Love_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zq2JAJVnuc&ob=av2e"]YouTube        - Los Lonely Boys - More Than Love[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

Neil Finn's vocals are phenomenal in this one.

Split Enz, _I Hope I Never_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABXcIsmyLJk"]YouTube - Split Enz - I Hope I Never (1980)[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

More Neil Finn ...

Crowded House, _Don't Dream it's Over_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVUO0I8N7B0"]YouTube        - Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over 1986 Video PCM Stereo  widescreen HD upconverted[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

The Mavericks, _Dance the Night Away_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M81ph3BslqQ&ob=av2e"]YouTube        - The Mavericks - Dance The Night Away[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

And here's where the Mavericks got their inspiration.

The Kinks, _Come Dancing_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs2kFrGluKs"]YouTube        - Come Dancing - The Kinks[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Giant- I'll See You In My Dreams 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iug0X6cJDDM"]YouTube        - Giant - I'll see you in my dreams[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

I can't in good conscience leave this thread tonight with an 80's big hair vid (sorry, PG).

The English Beat, _Save it for Later_:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ifv6P503bmM&feature=related"]YouTube        - The English Beat 'Save It For Later'[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Anyone remember the first one?*
I was looking at a cool repertoire today of George, Ringo, Clapton, Roseanne Cash and some others that made me run across this tune via a different site.
So I saved it to post.
Early MTV video days were the best.
Some other favourites too.

Phantom Rocker And Slick- Men Without Shame
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqnQxaP4P58"]YouTube        - Phantom, Rocker & Slick  Men Without Shame[/ame]

Tori Amos - Secret Spell
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmv9dMuSrcU"]YouTube        - Tori Amos Secret Spell[/ame]

Siouxsie and the Banshees - Dear Prudence
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25weBjXioB0"]YouTube        - Siouxsie and the Banshees - Dear Prudence (album version)[/ame]


----------



## Erik

I used to love Siouxsie & the Banshees!


----------



## pirate_girl

Carl Perkins & friends XI Eric Clapton, George Harrison, Ringo Starr, Rosanne Cash & Dave Edmunds 

Here it is!! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8xYZkGSDbo"]YouTube        - Carl Perkins & friends    XI    Eric Clapton, George Harrison, Ringo Starr, Rosanne Cash & Dave Edmunds[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> I used to love Siouxsie & the Banshees!


That one in particular caught my eye Erik.. being a Beatles nut 
Didn't know they'd done a remake.
They were a cool band. Spellbound rocks!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng3z7lrC80I"]YouTube        - Siouxsie & the Banshees - Spellbound (Extended '12 Version)[/ame]


----------

